# Industrie 4.0-Gedöns



## statix (4 Mai 2018)

Tach zusammen!

Ich wollte euch mal nach euren Meinung und Erfahrungen zum Thema Industrie 4.0 fragen.
Ich persönlich kann es nicht mehr hören. An jeder Ecke, bla bla ...Vollvernetzung... vom Sensor bis in die cloud... bla bla.
Eine Fernwartungsmöglichkeit halte ich für unabdingbar, aber eine Vollvernetzung? 
Ich bekomme zusehends größere Probleme auch nur die Fernwartung bei der Kunden-IT durchzusetzen. Wenn ich denen damit komme, dass ALLE Maschinendaten 24/7 im Internet liegen, 
holen die wahrscheinlich die Kettensäge aus dem Schrank.
Auch fehlt mir noch der Sinn dafür, wo die Vorteile für uns sind. Ich hatte neulich mit jemanden gesprochen, der für eine große Firma arbeitet, die Windkraftanlagen baut.
Für eine solche Anlage verstehe ich das schon eher. Die ist im Dauerbetrieb und keiner schaut danach, wie es der geht. Ob es seit neuestem komische Geräusche gibt oder so. 
Da ist es von Vorteil, alle Sendordaten aufzeichnen zu können um eine frühzeitige Ausfallwarnung bringen zu können.

Für die Maschinen, die wir bauen gilt das jedoch nicht. Da stehen Menschen dran, die nach ein paar Monaten genau sagen können, ob das alles so läuft wie immer oder nicht.
Nebenbei sei mal bemerkt: Alle Daten nur zu haben, reciht ja nicht aus. Wer macht denn die Analyse auf die riesiegen Datenmengen? Wer bezahlt diesen Aufwand?

Ich glaube diese Vollvernetzung kann schon sinn machen, aber so wie man mir glauben machen will, dass es eine Revolution ist, die alle betrifft, halte ich das für reines Marketing.


----------



## mnuesser (4 Mai 2018)

statix schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal nach euren Meinung und Erfahrungen zum Thema Industrie 4.0 fragen.
> Ich persönlich kann es nicht mehr hören. An jeder Ecke, bla bla ...Vollvernetzung... vom Sensor bis in die cloud... bla bla.
> ...


Wenn du mal über die Forensuche schaust, das Thema wird schon immer heiss diskutiert [emoji16]

Es gibt da halt mehrere Wünsche die die Firmen an Industrie 4.0 haben

1. Die Wartung nur noch dann machen zu müssen wenn sich ein ausfall ankündigt.
2. Über die Produktionszahlen die Lagerhaltung auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.
3. Für die QS auch in 10 Jahren noch sagen zu können, welche charge mit welchen Daten gefahren wurde. Für eventuelle Rückrufe

Du hast den Kern der Tragik aber schon erkannt: was macht man mit dieser Menge an Daten, und wer schreibt da die Auswerteregeln.

Ich bin letzte Woche von der RWTH Aachen zu einer Vorführung eingeladen worden, und hatte im Zuge des Email-Verkehrs schon eine rege Diskussion mit dem Leiter. Er möchte mich jetzt am nächsten Montag davon überzeugen, dass wir eigentlich nicht mehr ohne Industrie 4.0 leben können werden.

Ich werde mich dem stellen und dann berichten [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jensemann (4 Mai 2018)

Natürlich ist vieles Marketing. Die lieben Entscheider wollen natürlich immer und überall am besten auf dem Wischflächenfernsprechgerät alles wunderbar präsentiert haben. Nur macht sich von denen auch nicht wirklich einer Gedanken um die Risiken der kompletten Vernetzung. 
Nicht umsonst kapseln die Firmen ihre Netzwerke, und besonders auch in der Produktionsebene. 
Einen sehr spannenden und anschaulichen Eindruck von I4.0 und Derivaten habe ich z.B. bei dieser Lektüre erhalten.
Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.



> Wer macht denn die Analyse auf die riesiegen Datenmengen? Wer bezahlt diesen Aufwand?


Die Analyse kann auch automatisiert werden. Was die Bezahlung angeht habe ich gelernt, wenn man dem Kunden nur kurz umreisst, wie hoch der Aufwand und die damit verbundenen Kosten sind, haben viele gleich viel weniger Interesse an all den schönen bunten Zahlen und Grafiken überall auf der Welt. Und wenn man dem Kunden dann auch noch erklären kann, welche Gefahren die weltweite Erreichbarkeit der Produktionsanlagen birgt, überlegt er es sich gleich nochmal. Zumal man auch bei höchster Professionalität und Fähigkeit Gefahren nicht vorhersehen kann, die durch Technologie entstehen, die es im Moment noch garnicht gibt.


----------



## John Sheppard (4 Mai 2018)

"Industrie 4.0" ist nur ein Buzzword und unter dem Begriff stellt sich jeder was anderes vor.

Eine Vernetzung von Anlagen an sich ist nicht unbedingt etwas Schlechtes.
Wenn eine Teilanlage Daten einem Leitsystem zur Verfügung stellen kann, so ist das sogar sehr sinnvoll. 
Betriebsdaten speichern ist auch OK, wenn der Speicherort geschützt ist, nicht jeder Zugriff auf die Daten hat und die Daten auch sinnvoll ausgewertet werden können.

Das Cloudgeschäft basiert auf 3 lukrativen Quellen, denn als Kunde muss man

a) für das Hochladen der eigenen Anlagendaten in die Cloud zahlen.
b) für das Halten der Daten in der Cloud muss man zahlen.
c) für das Auswerten der Daten in der Cloud (mit "Äpps") muss man ebenfalls zahlen.

Das lässt sich auch alles ohne Cloud lösen und wahrscheinlich für einen Bruchteil der Kohle, wenn das Konstrukt länger als ein Jahr betrieben wird. 
Außerdem läuft der Kunde nicht Gefahr, dass jemand anderes die Daten abgreift oder gar vertickt.
Ich kenne keinen Kunden, der es akzeptieren würde, wenn jemand Drittes seine Daten abgreift oder die Daten analysiert und die Ergebnisse weiterverkauft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2018)

Also ich war am Anfang auch skeptisch und eher negativ eingestellt. Wenn man aber mal nicht an die ganzen Werbewörter
denkt sondern rein an die technischen Möglichkeiten dann gibt es schon sehr interessante Möglichkeiten z.B. in Richtung
vorausschauende Instandhaltung (z.B. Kuka Connect ). VW/Audi möchten z.B. von der klassischen Fertigungsstraße weg und
eine sogenannte Matrix Produktion aufbauen. Hierfür werden in Zukunft neue Protokolle benötigt, so dass verschiedenste Maschinen
miteinander reden können ( folgende Arbeitsaufgabe steht an, wer kann dass und wer hat noch Kapazität frei )

Anhang anzeigen 41275




> was macht man mit dieser Menge an Daten, und wer schreibt da die Auswerteregeln



Hier gibt es schon viele Lösungen z.B. mittels IBM Watson. Im Prinzip gibt wird die Auswertung riesiger Datenmengen
und Erkennung von Trends / Ausreißern ohne voreingestellte Regeln ja schon seit langem betrieben ( z.B. im Einzelhandel ).
Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil von Watson oder SAP Leonardo. Dass sie mit Daten gefüttert werden und daraus ohne Regeln
zusammenhänge erkennen, auch aus Informationen, welche nicht in diesen enthalten sind ( z.B. Wetterdaten usw... )


Aber mal meine andere Meinung. Die meißten Leute denken, dass dies alles Quatsch sei usw. Man sollte aber aufpassen, dass einen
die Chinesen nicht irgendwann überrennen mit intelligente*rer* Technik. Dort werden neue Möglichkeiten / Techniken radikal weiterentwickelt.

Z.b. Elektromobilität. In meinem Umfeld ist dass einzigste was ich höre "Alles Quatsch, wo soll denn der Strom herkommen"? Auch die technisch
visierten Mitarbeiter. 

Schaut man hier mal wieder nach China so sieht man, dass dort vor kurzem 16.359 Elektrobusse in Shenzen in Betrieb genommen wurden bzw.
im Jahr gut 750.000 E-Autos verkauft werden.

https://www.ingenieur.de/technik/fa...t-16-359-busse-auf-elektroantrieb-umgestellt/

Fakt ist, ein Wandel wird kommen und es überlebt nicht der stärkste und nicht der intelligenteste sondern der der sich dem Wandel anpasst.

So, jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen


----------



## statix (4 Mai 2018)

> Ich bin letzte Woche von der RWTH Aachen zu einer Vorführung eingeladen  worden, und hatte im Zuge des Email-Verkehrs schon eine rege Diskussion  mit dem Leiter. Er möchte mich jetzt am nächsten Montag davon  überzeugen, dass wir eigentlich nicht mehr ohne Industrie 4.0 leben  können werden.


Bei den Leuten der RWTH glaube ich das auch. Schließlich ziehen die ein Werk ganz neu auf, also außschließlich neue Anlagen. Die können dann tatsäch so gewartet werden.
In der restlichen Welt stehen unsere neuen Anlagen direkt neben 50 Jahre alte Maschinen. Ohne Menschen, die von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein Ohr auf einen Motor legen, geht es da nicht.



> 2. Über die Produktionszahlen die Lagerhaltung auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.
> 3. Für die QS auch in 10 Jahren noch sagen zu können, welche charge mit welchen Daten gefahren wurde. Für eventuelle Rückrufe


Das würde ich mal unter "einfacher" Betriebsdatenerfassung ablegen. Das machen wir jetzt auch schon. 
Aber da läuft es andersherum: die Kunden wollen, wenn die Anlage erstmal läuft, gewisse Daten aufnehmen. Wir steuern dann im einfachsten Fall dig. Ausgänge an, um einen Meter-Impuls zu generieren o.ä. oder legen wünschte Daten in einem Datenbaustein ab, den die IT ausließt.
Das ganze läuft dann auch rein hausintern beim Kunden ab. Keine Cloud, kein I-Net.
Dafür müssen wir uns aber auch nicht weiterentwickeln, da 90% der Arbeit nicht von uns gemacht wird und auch die Daten von Maschine zu Maschine unterschiedliche sind.
Daher denke ich, sowas ist eher Interessant für Maschinenbetreiber nicht für Maschinenbauer.




> Die Analyse kann auch automatisiert werden.


Klar, aber wer schreibt das Auswerteprogramm und passt es auf den jeweilgen Kunden an. Wir machen Sondermaschinenbau btw...



> Was die Bezahlung angeht habe ich gelernt, wenn man dem Kunden nur kurz  umreisst, wie hoch der Aufwand und die damit verbundenen Kosten sind,  haben viele gleich viel weniger Interesse an all den schönen bunten  Zahlen und Grafiken überall auf der Welt.


Stimmt, kenne ich auch.



> Zumal man auch bei höchster Professionalität und Fähigkeit Gefahren  nicht vorhersehen kann, die durch Technologie entstehen, die es im  Moment noch garnicht gibt.


Ja, das Thema Sicherheit ist noch ein ganz besonderes. Im Privaten Sektor schlage ich gerne meinen Kopf auf die Tischplatte, wenn sowas höre wie "Vollvernetzets Haus".
Da frage ich mich : WOZU?? Jaaaa, heißt es dann, da kann ich meine Rollläden über das Internet herunterfahren, von überall auf der Welt. Und das heißt für mich: das ist alles nur Spielerei, das braucht eigentlich kein Mensch. Und gefährlich ist es obendrein, wenn jeder Klingelknopf, jeder Kühlschrank sich im Netz tummelt.


----------



## statix (4 Mai 2018)

> So, jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen


Ja, nee... Das ich das nicht pauschal ablehne, zeigt ja schon, dass ich darüber diskutiere.
Ich habe es bisher nur nicht leicht, durch die ganzen Werbeaussagen durchzuschauen und ECHTE Nötigkeiten und Chancen von "Bla Bla... kauf das" zu unterscheiden.


----------



## John Sheppard (4 Mai 2018)

Meines Erachtens hat Elektromobilität hat nichts mit Industrie 4.0 zu tun.
Elektroautos bauen in einer Fabrik, schon eher. 

Ich frage mich nur, muss denn jeder Scheiß mit dem Internet vernetzt werden?

Wir werden weg vom Verbrennungsmotor und hin zum Elektroantrieb kommen, das dürfte mittlerweile jedem klar sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2018)

> Ich frage mich nur, muss denn jeder Scheiß mit dem Internet vernetzt werden?



Wer sagt denn, dass *jedes *Gerät ins Internet soll?




> Meines Erachtens hat Elektromobilität hat nichts mit Industrie 4.0 zu tun.



Dass ist richtig, ich wollte nur einmal aufzeigen, wie manche einfach nur jammern und alles schlecht reden
und die anderen es einfach machen und provitieren.


----------



## statix (4 Mai 2018)

> und die anderen es einfach machen und provitieren.


Und wiederum andere warten eine gewisse Zeit ab, um den künstlich gepushten Hype abflauen zu lassen. 
Auch da ist das Thema Elektromobilität ein guter Vergleich. 
Viele regen sich zwar auf, dass die deutsche Autoindustrie die Zeichen der Zeit verschlafen hat, und anderen das Feld überlassen haben.
Aber was für ein Feld ist das? Wie erfolgreich waren denn diese Emporkömmlinge mit ihren E-Autos? 
Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen der frühen E-Mobile anschaut, könnte man sagen, es ist ein Mienenfeld. 
Die Etablierten lassen die Neuen den Markt vor-formen und sich dabei blutige Nasen holen und wenn das Feld schließlich bereitet ist, trumpfen sie mit ihren Autos auf und sagen: Dankeschön!


----------



## John Sheppard (4 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass *jedes *Gerät ins Internet soll?



Startups, Kaufleute, Börsianer, NSA, Marc Zuckerberg....

Ich frage mich, wie lange es dauert, bis jemand die vernetzte Toiletten-Keramik anbietet.
Die analysiert dann dein "Geschäft", überträgt die "Daten" an deine Smartwatch, diese wiederum die Daten an deine Krankenversicherung... 
Außerdem bekommst du dann wertvolle Tips für eine bessere Verdauung, wann dein Toilettenpapier alle ist...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2018)

> Ich frage mich, wie lange es dauert, bis jemand die vernetzte Toiletten-Keramik anbietet.
> Die analysiert dann dein "Geschäft", überträgt die "Daten" an deine  Smartwatch, diese wiederum die Daten an deine Krankenversicherung...
> Außerdem bekommst du dann wertvolle Tips für eine bessere Verdauung, wann dein Toilettenpapier alle ist...



Na anbieten darf man halt alles. Der wo es kauft, muss sich halt klar sein, was er da kauft ( wie alle Alexa und Co. Besitzer ).
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wie man sich eine Alexa ins Wohnzimmer stellt aber gut.

Allerdings hat dies nichts mit der Idee des I4.0 zu tun.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2018)

Die von dir genannten Personen sind natürlich scharf auf die Daten um diese weiter zu verwerten bzw. weiter zu verkaufen.
Dass kann man ihnen doch nicht mal übel nehmen, wenn ein Großteil der Leute sich zwar hinstellen und auf den Datenschutz pochen,
sich dann aber für ein paar Euro eine Alexa ins Wohnzimmer stellen oder alles auf Fa...book preisgeben weil das ja alles so COOL ist.

Viele machen Geld aus diesen Daten. Sogar der Einbrecher. Einfach mal schauen, wer gerade in Urlaub ist ( und wo und wie lange noch ).


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 Mai 2018)

Ich sehe das ganze so:

*1. Cloud*
Würde das Kind nicht "Cloud", sondern Server, Datenbank, etc. heißen, würden sich viele gar nicht so darüber aufregen, da eine Cloud nichts anderes als eben das ist. Und wem das trotzdem nicht ganz geheuer ist, der kann sich die Cloud ja auch on premise installieren lassen. Es geht hier doch lediglich darum - zumindest in den Bereichen, in denen ich mit Cloud & Co. zu tun habe - dass man einen zentralen "Hub" für seine Daten und Anlagen hat. Natürlich machen das schon viele über ihr BDE-System etc. Für Mittelständler, die aber eben keine Zeit und kein Geld in eine eigene Infrastruktur (Hardware, Personal, Wartung, Pflege, Updates, etc.) in die Hand nehmen wollen oder können, halte ich Cloud-Services auf monatlicher Abrechnungsbasis (oder meinetwegen 4tel-jährlich oder whatever) für eine sinnvolle Alternative. Ich habe das schon einmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben: In der Regel befindet sich der Server oder die Cloud in einem ISO 27001 zertifizierten Rechenzentrum, in dem mehrere 100 Leute den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tun, als für die Datensicherheit und -verfügbarkeit zu sorgen. De facto kann diesen Grad an Sicherheit kein KMU bieten, da viel zu teuer. Oder man lässt es eben ganz bleiben und läuft demnächst wieder mit Zettel und Stift durch die Produktion, um sich Anlagenwerte zu notieren. Herzlich Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.

*2. Alexa & Co.*
Ist für mich eine Spielerei. "Alexa, mach das Licht an" geht natürlich viel schneller als zur Tür reinzukommen und den Schalter zu drücken. ;-) Es fängt doch auch schon mit den Smart TVs an. Natürlich wissen Netflix, Amazon Prime und sämtliche übers Internet laufenden Dienste (z. b. Entertain vom Magenta-T) über unser TV-Konsumverhalten Bescheid. Wie oft, wie lange, welche Sendungen, etc. Mir soll das doch egal sein bzw. finde das gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass z. B. Netflix mir Vorschläge für Filme und Serien macht anhand meiner bisher geschauten Filme und Serien. Da brauch ich erstens nicht suchen und zweitens wäre ich anders wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf eben diese gekommen. Mich persönlich stört diese Art von Daten sammeln nicht. Bei FB ist es natürlich schon nervig, wenn ich nur noch Werbung über die von mir bei amazon oder sonst wo angefragten Produkte sehe, aber auch damit kann ich leben - zumindest ändert sich nichts an meiner Lebensqualität. So what...

*3. Elektromobilität*
Gehört für mich nur bedingt zu Industrie 4.0, jedoch werden ja schon die ersten Grundpfeiler gesetzt, damit Autos (auch jetzt schon Diesel & Co.) intelligenter werden und man über Apps etc. Kofferräume öffnen, Standheizungen bedienen und allgemein das Auto ver- und entriegeln kann. Das Fahrverhalten wird ja heute schon analysiert und z. B. bei Navis entsprechend berücksichtigt. Andererseits muss man dazu sagen - und dazu hatte ich ein nettes Gespräch mit jemanden von den Stadtwerken - dass die Netzstruktur in Deutschland noch gar nicht so weit ausgebaut ist, als dass jetzt jeder mit einem E-Fahrzeug durch die Gegend juckelt. Erst einmal muss die Infrastruktur dafür geschaffen sein. Und ich glaube auch ehrlich nicht, dass sich das Dieselfahrverbot in den nächsten 5 Jahren durchsetzen wird. Da sind neben Politikern noch mächtige Wirtschaftssubjekte am Werk, die das zu unterbinden wissen. Erzähl mal einem Porsche oder Daimler, dass in Stuttgart jetzt kein Diesel mehr gefahren werden darf. Die werden da schon auf die Barrikaden gehen, wenn deren Firmenfahrzeuge - auch vom Vorstand - nicht mehr fahren dürfen. Und solange unsere Volks(ver)treter in Berlin noch mit ihren fetten Karren da rumgurken, wird gar nichts in der Richtung passieren. Bin ich fest von überzeugt.


----------



## Bapho (4 Mai 2018)

Das "Industrie 4.0" Gedöns ist für mich eigentlich nur Marketing. Was da an einer Anlage an Daten zusammenkommt ist nicht mehr feierlich. 
Ich habe vor paar Jahren in einem großen Werk eine Umstellung des MES und zwei Jahre später die Umstellung von Navision auf SAP mitgemacht. Abartige Kosten für die Systeme und immer wieder lange Ausfälle bis alles halbwegs lief. Ich habe ja nichts gegen Statistik, aber man sollte sich schon überlegen welche Daten man erfaßt und nicht einfach pauschal alle um dann den Momentanverbrauch eines Motors vor 5 Jahren um Mitternacht sehen zu können. Das ist nur gut zum Verkaufen von Hard- und Software. Auch das völlige Automatisieren liegt m.E. noch in weiter Ferne.

Zu den E-Autos.
Unter bestimmten Umständen kann es sinnvoll sein, aber ohne leistungsfähigere Akkus und eine standardisierte Infrastruktur zum Laden ist das Blödsinn. Man schaue sich nur mal eine große Tankstelle an der Autobahn an, was da jeden Tag an Energie getankt wird und auch wenn der Wirkungsgrad nur bei 20% oder so liegt, muß man sich das mal in elektrische Energie umrechnen. Auch sind unser Stromnetz und die Kraftwerke garnicht dafür ausgelegt. Wenn da jeder auf einmal über Nacht zwei Autos laden will, naja.


----------



## John Sheppard (4 Mai 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> In der Regel befindet sich der Server oder die Cloud in einem ISO 27001 zertifizierten Rechenzentrum, in dem mehrere 100 Leute den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tun, als für die Datensicherheit und -verfügbarkeit zu sorgen. De facto kann diesen Grad an Sicherheit kein KMU bieten, da viel zu teuer.



Was nützt dir eine Hochverfügbarkeit im ISO zertifizierten Rechenzentrum (die ja auch bezahlt werden muss), wenn die Internetverbindung zum Rechenzentrum alle naselang ausfällt?


Die Bezeichnung "Cloud" hat sich einer einfallen lassen, der keine Ahnung von der Technik hatte und der seine Unkenntnis damit nebulös verschleiern wollte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2018)

> Viele regen sich zwar auf, dass die deutsche Autoindustrie die Zeichen  der Zeit verschlafen hat, und anderen das Feld überlassen haben.
> Aber was für ein Feld ist das? Wie erfolgreich waren denn diese Emporkömmlinge mit ihren E-Autos?
> Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen der frühen E-Mobile anschaut, könnte man sagen, es ist ein Mienenfeld.
> Die Etablierten lassen die Neuen den Markt vor-formen und sich dabei  blutige Nasen holen und wenn das Feld schließlich bereitet ist, trumpfen  sie mit ihren Autos auf und sagen: Dankeschön!



Hier möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Es gab in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder Beispiele, wie große Firmen und auch Marktführer wichtige Trends nicht erkannt haben
und daran zugrunde gegangen sind.
Beispiel:
Kodak, ehemaliger Marktführer Phototechnik, 20Mrd $ Umsatz => Pleite. Laut Bericht "Der digitale Wandel ging zu schnell"
Nokia, Smartphone-Trend verpasst => weg
Siemens Handysparte...

Zum Thema:


> Die Etablierten lassen die Neuen den Markt vor-formen und sich dabei  blutige Nasen holen und wenn das Feld schließlich bereitet ist, trumpfen  sie mit ihren Autos auf und sagen: Dankeschön!



Haben dass nicht (früher) die Chinesen so gemacht? Die anderen mal machen lassen und wenn es gut anläuft einfach kopieren und dem Markt fluten?

War oder ist dass nicht ein deutscher Vorsprung, dass man auch mal ins Risiko geht und dadurch stärker wird.

Aber es gibt da wohl viele verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2018)

Im übrigen handeln so einige sehr große und erfolgreiche Unternehmen. Die Forschung und Entwicklung hat ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis zum scheitern.
Wäre doch traurig, wenn man nur noch andere machen lässt und sich dann die Sahnehäubchen zum kopieren rauspickt.


----------



## statix (4 Mai 2018)

> War oder ist dass nicht ein deutscher Vorsprung, dass man auch mal ins Risiko geht und dadurch stärker wird.





> Im übrigen handeln so einige sehr große und erfolgreiche Unternehmen.  Die Forschung und Entwicklung hat ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis zum  scheitern.
> Wäre doch traurig, wenn man nur noch andere machen lässt und sich dann die Sahnehäubchen zum kopieren rauspickt.



Sehe ich durchaus auch so. Aber es scheint so zu sein, dass die Firmen immer weniger langfristig planen und statt dessen lieber die kurzfristigen Gewinne mitnehmen, damit es blos bei den nächsten Quartalszahlen nicht zum Gemurre kommt. An den Quartalszahlen hängen dann auch einige Boni für die Manager-Ebene...

Wenn man sich allerdings mal diese Liste anguckt, fragt man sich, ob es immer so klug ist der Erste zu sein.
Wer hat denn schon mal sowas wie den: 
- Citroën AX electrique
- Toyota RAV4 BEV (2012–2015)
- Renault Fluence Z.E. 
- Mitsubishi i-MiEV
- Ford Focus Electric
auf der Straße gesehen?


...ich bemerkee gerade, das diese Liste deutlich länger ist, seit dem letzten Mal, wo ich drüber geschaut habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2018)

> Wenn man sich allerdings mal diese Liste anguckt, fragt man sich, ob es immer so klug ist der Erste zu sein.
> Wer hat denn schon mal sowas wie den:
> - Citroën AX electrique
> - Toyota RAV4 BEV (2012–2015)
> ...



Also ich sehe jeden Tag mittlerweile mehrere E-Autos. Alleine bei uns stehen 5 Stück ( Zoe´s, i3 und ein Leaf ) Tesla´s sieht man auch schon täglich.
Bei uns fahren mehrere als Taxi. Aber gut. Mir gefällt die Prius Technik gut ( bis auf das Aussehen ) und Sie bieten diese Hybrid Technik in verschiedensten Wagen an. 
Letztendlich haben die auch mal was gewagt und haben so ihre Kundschaft gefunden. Auch wenn VW jetzt einen Hybrid auf den Markt bringt. Warum soll ich den und nicht den Toyota mit >10 Jahren Hybriderfahrung
nehmen. Bestimmt nicht wegen dem Nationalstolz, mein Golf Variant wurde in Mexiko zusammengeschustert.

Ein schönes WE


----------



## statix (4 Mai 2018)

Ja, die sehe ich auch, aber nicht die oben aufgeführten.
Die Frage ist tatsächlich, ob dieses Fehlen der Erfahrung was ausmacht.


----------



## Fluffi (4 Mai 2018)

Wenn das Buzzword Industrie 4.0 wenigstens für irgendeine besonderes Technologie oder Feature verwendet werden würde, dann würde ich es ja noch ertragen, aber es wird, wie es bei diesen Begriffen leider immer ist, von den Marketingabteilungen für alles mögliche inflationär verwendet, eben auch für etwas was schon seit Ewigkeiten Stand der Technik ist.
Mir ist dieser Marketingbullshit eigentlich egal, aber bei dem Begriff "Digitalisierung" da platzt mir die Hutschnur. Wenn im Jahre 2018, also in einer seit Ewigkeiten schon komplett durchdigitalisierten Welt, die Politik diesen Begriff plötzlich als "modern"für sich entdeckt, dann ist das schon sehr peinlich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2018)

Wo die totale Vernetzung hinführt zeigt doch China, mit ihren Sozialkreditsystem, 
da geht es den Sozialismus die Bürger unter Kontrolle zu halten. 
Bei der Industrie 4.0 geht es halt den Kapitalismus um das Geld.

http://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de...t-diktatur.979.de.html?dram:article_id=395126


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2018)

Meine Meinung zum Thema:
Der Begriff Industrie 4.0 ist mittlerweile verbrannt und der große Hype ist bereits abgeklungen.
Mit IoT ist es nicht viel anders.
Was davon geblieben ist, ist dass eine Vernetzung von Maschinen, Anlagen und Linien quasi Standard ist.
Es werden konkrete Lösungen angefragt. Also z.B. Alarmierung per Smartphone, Sicherung und Auswertung von Betriebs- und Produktdaten, ...
Altbekannte Dinge wie MES, BDE-MDE wurden weiterentwickelt.
Viele Dinge im Umfeld von Condition Monitoring wie eben jeder Sensor und Aktor in der Cloud, will keiner mehr.
Letztlich ist vieles davon nichts anderes als Laufzeitüberwachung, Betriebsstunden- und Teilezähler. Und sowas kann jede SPS bzw. jedes einigermassen flexible MES.
Ich würde mal sagen, dass der klassische Anlagen- und Maschinenbau hat mit seiner bodenständigen, lösungs- und kostenorientierten Arbeitsweise die Startup-Kultur besiegt 
Wir haben neue Denkansätze bekommen, haben uns das vernünftige rausgesucht und integriert. Der Rest liegt in der virtuellen Schrottbox in der Cloud.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (6 Mai 2018)

Voll Begeisterung lese ich hier mal wieder über I 4.0.
Ich überlege immer noch, warum wird dies benötigt.
Und bei einem Vortrag von Harald Lesch wurde es mir klar:
[Zitat]
Man braucht irgendetwas auf das man spekulieren kann. Er hat als gutes Produkt Schweinescheiße  angepriesen.  
[/Zitat]

Die I 4.0 ist nach meiner Überzeugung nur die Angst und das fehlende Vertrauen zu den Mitarbeitern und auch den Betrügereien der Konzerne, die nur Geld sehen, das man nicht fressen kann, wie meine Oma schon sagte, geschuldet.
Wer im Büro muss prüfen oder wissen, ob das Kühlmittel noch reicht? Wenn es ausgeht, dann können die Mitarbeiter vor Ort entscheiden, wo sie dies herbekommen. 
Und nachbestellen funktioniert auch ohne I 4.0.
Gute Leute an den Maschinen und Anlagen werden immer notwendig und die bessere Lösung sein.
Zu K.I? Es gibt ja nicht einmal überall eine natürliche Intelligenz, was soll da dann bei künstlicher raus kommen?
Heute war es:
Goggle automatisches Auto hat einen Crash verursacht, als etwas besonderes auf der Straße geschah. Der Mensch macht auch Fehler, aber er kann denken, zumindest die meisten. ;-)

Auf der Hannovermesse habe ich an verschiedenen Ständen von den Anbietern gefragt, wer GARANTIERT die Sicherheit bei und mit der Vernetzung. Die Antwort kann sich jeder denken.
Warum so etwas? Also wenn VauWe ein Auto liefern würde, bei dem es KEINE Garantie auf die Funktion der Bremse gibt, dann möchte ich hören. 
Es wird doch nur für die Konzerne und deren Aktionäre entwickelt, der Kunde muss alles fressen und bezahlen, leider. 
Big$ ist dafür das beste Beispiel. Es wurde mit Linux vor Jahren begonnen, nach dem Besuch von Kill Gehtsnoch wurde wieder Windoof eingesetzt.

Zu den Elektroautos, die auch angesprochen wurden, obschon die nicht mit I 4.0 zu tun haben:
Woher sollen die Rohstoffe für die Akkus kommen und unter welchen Umständen werden die gefördert?
Die Masse von Lithium reicht nach vorsichtigen Schätzungen für max 2 Mio Autos  und wer hat ein Konzept, wie die verschließen  Akkus recycled werden können? 
Es gibt Wissenschaftler, die diesen "Müll" im selben Satz wie Atommüll nennen, warum wohl?

Nicht alles Neues ist besser als das Alte, denke ich.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2018)

@bike

Ich unterstelle mal gar keine so negativen Absichten bei I4.0.
Für die Mitarbeiterüberwachung braucht es keine I4.0.
Bei so einigen I4.0-Projekten waren auch Fachleute der IG Metall dabei und haben aktiv mitgearbeitet.
Dinge wie Augmented Reality (Datenbrille), MRK oder Exo-Skellete haben sich ja auch Mitarbeiterentlastung auf die Fahnen geschrieben.
Hilft halt nur nix, wenn man beim Tragen einer Datenbrille nach 30min Kopfschmerzen bekommt, der MRK-Roboter schlichtweg zu langsam und zu "pflegeintensiv" ist und das Exo-Skellet dauernt abschaltet.

Beim Thema Netzwerksicherheit und genauso beim Thema Maschinensicherheit stellen sich die ganzen super agilen Startup selber das Bein.
Was hilft mir der noch so einfach zu bedienende MRK-Roboter, wenn keinerlei Normen eingehalten werden?
Wenn selbst Kuka und Fanuc mit dem Thema Sicherheit kämpfen, wie soll dann die 20 Mann Klitsche das Thema bewältigen?
Ganz besonders, wenn 12 Leute nur Marketing, Präsentation und Risikokapitalbeschafung machen!
Bei vielen merkt man, dass startuptypisch das einzige Ziel ist von einem Großen aufgekauft zu werden.

Bei anderen I4.0 Themen ist es nicht viel anders.
Man nimmt einen Raspberry-Pi bedient sich bei Open-Source Projekten wie Node-Red, iobroker, openhab und packt eine eigene Webseite drauf.
Fertig ist das Condition-Monitoring mit Cloud-Anbindung.
Netzwerk-Sicherheit? Fehlanzeige!


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2018)

Interessant, diese verschiedenen Ansichten.

Ich sehe dem ganzen sehr positiv entgegen, da neue Möglichkeiten entstehen. Gerade in Richtung vorausschauende Wartung gibt es interessante
Ideen. Natürlich muss man an Sicherheitskonzepten arbeiten. Aber wie war es denn mit den ersten Autos? Damals gab es keine Tankstellen, man
musste zur Apotheke gehen und Alkohol kaufen, die meißten Menschen haben diese neuen Kisten welche mit "wahnwitzigen" 25kmh fahren  verflucht.

Und, sieht man heute noch eine Kutsche ( Außer Hochzeit, Touristik oder Feierabendspaß ), dafür haben wir überall Tankstellen.

Warum, weil es immer einen Wandel gibt, ob man will oder nicht. Ich würde mich auch gerne bis zur Rente an Step7 und einer 300/400ér klammern.

Geht aber nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Interessant, diese verschiedenen Ansichten.
> 
> Ich sehe dem ganzen sehr positiv entgegen, da neue Möglichkeiten entstehen. Gerade in Richtung vorausschauende Wartung gibt es interessante
> Ideen.



Nicht falsch verstehen. Dem Thema als Solches sehe ich auch positiv gegenüber.
Es sind mehr die Geschäftsmethoden und das Umfeld, dass hier nicht passt und mich nervt.

Condition Monitoring wird meines Erachtens maßlos überbewerted.
90% aller Ansätze sind simple Hub-, Schnitt-, Betriebsstundenzähler und Laufzeitüberwachungen.
Früher waren es simple HMI-Meldungen und heute kommt die Meldung eben auf der Leitwarte und dem Smartphone.
Zeitgleich wird dann noch ein SAP PM-Auftrag angelegt.
Was ist daran so innovativ?
Die restlichen 10% sind dann Ansätze mit KI, ML oder Big Data Analytics.
Toll, jedoch entweder meist sehr teuer, aufwendig und (noch) extrem fehlerträchtig.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2018)

> Condition Monitoring wird meines Erachtens maßlos überbewerted.
> 90% aller Ansätze sind simple Hub-, Schnitt-, Betriebsstundenzähler und Laufzeitüberwachungen.



Genau, und genau hier werden ja die Hebel angesetzt. Wenn ich die Daten von 100 Windrädern oder 500 Robotern
vergleiche, dass kommen eben mehr Erkentnisse bzw. höhere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeiten raus als wenn ich nur eine
Anlage auf irgendwelche Grenzwerte überwache. Die neuen Ideen setzen ja auch nicht bei Grenzwertüberwachungen an
sondern an Veränderungen von Werten, welche als angehender Schaden interpretiert werden können und dann dass entsprechende Teil
frühzeitig bzw. in einer Wartungsschicht getauscht oder begutachtet werden kann. Und nicht erst wenn ein Grenzwert erreicht wurde.


----------



## bike (6 Mai 2018)

Klang es wirklich so negativ?
Das sollte nicht sein.
Doch wenn man seit gefühlt 1000 Jahre programmiert, dann kommen solche Gedanken.
Zum Thema Fernwartung:
Warum muss dies sein? Weil kein Mensch mehr die Zeit hat eine Maschine oder Anlage so abzuliefern, das diese OHNE Fernzugriff funktioniert.
Es gab mal Zeiten, als es zwei bis drei Tage dauerte bis ein Telefax ankam. Und wann ist denn der deutsche Maschinenbau so gewachsen?
Und wenn ich lese wegen Betriebsstunden oder ähnliches immer und überall, dann krausen sich mir die Locken. 
Wen interessiert es, wenn am Abend in der Kneipe die Meldung kommt, der Vorschubmotor hat sein Wartungsintervall erreicht?
Wer kann erkennen, wann ein Werkzeug verschlissen ist und wann ein Motor an seinem Lebensende ist? 
Der Typ im Büro? Ein guter Werkzeugmacher an der Maschine macht es preiswerter und vor allem besser.

Auch wurde mein Hinweis wegen Sicherheit nicht beachtet, so zumindest sieht es aus.
Wenn jeder Sensor und Aktor über das Netz zu erreichen ist, muss das sein und wer garantiert für Sicherheit?
Stuxnet ist, so denke ich noch nicht vergessen, ist ein schönes Beispiel.
Und wo sind besten Hackerfirmen? Also westlich von Jordanien und mit Zugang zum Mittelmeer.
Deren Geschäftsmodell ist nicht allein beschieden, denn wer produziert solchen Müll, der mehr Löcher hat als meine Socken?

Ich bin bestimmt der Letzte, der gegen neue Technik ist, aber alles mit Maß und Ziel. Oft ist weniger mehr.
Und wenn ich daran denke wie die Leute aus Paris oder Wolfsburg oder Munich uns genervt und gef... haben und es sich jetzt herausstellt, wie die in großem Stil gelogen und betrogen haben, dann ist es fast ein Wunder, dass niemand Amok läuft.

Wir, als Entwickler und Inbetriebnehmer sind die Vorletzten,  vor den Instandhaltern, die ich immer wieder bewundere, in der Futterkette. Aber ist das richtige Weg?
In Hannover bekam ich wenig Antworten auf das was kommen soll / wird und / oder geplant ist. 
Es geht nur um die Aktionäre, so wie bei Big$ in Chemnitz oder anderen Standorten.

Schade

Das wegen Grenzwert und so ist eigentlich schon lange Vergangenheit. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es bedeutend preiswerter ist  auf Verschleiß zu fahren, als wegen irgendwelchen Berechnung Teile zu tauschen. Für die Hersteller ist dies ein gutes Geschäft, aber für die Kunden?
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, dieses Argument  wird nur als Alibi für Vernetzung genommen, echte Daten was gespart wird gibt es dazu nicht.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2018)

> Zum Thema Fernwartung:
> Warum muss dies sein?



Wir haben Anlagen in ganz Europa, Brauerei, Chemie und teilweise Siloanlagen. Gerade die Siloanlagen sind sehr komplex
und werden regelmäßig umgebaut ( alle 1-2 Jahre aufrgrund von Produktionsänderungen ). Da schleicht sich halt auch mal
ein Fehler ein. Wir können also nicht einfach fertige Anlagen abliefern. Diese werden teilweise x-fach bis zum Produktionsende
umgebaut ( andere Flaschenarten, Gebinde, Volumen, Kisten..... )

Wenn sich nun ein Fehler einschleicht, kann ich von meinem Laptop nachschauen, den Fehler beheben. Ich muss nicht für lau
nach Ungarn fahren, 1-2 Nächte dort bleiben und zurück fahren. Wird die Fernwartung nicht benötigt, wird das Netzwerkkabel
abgesteckt.



> Warum muss dies sein?


Wir finden es gut ( und zeitgemäß )
Die Kundschaft fordert es.





> Wen interessiert es, wenn am Abend in der Kneipe die Meldung kommt, der Vorschubmotor hat sein Wartungsintervall erreicht?



Na ja, die Meldung soll ja nicht zu dir in die Kneipe kommen sondern z.B. als Meldung am PC in der Instandhaltungswerkstatt.



> Das wegen Grenzwert und so ist eigentlich schon lange Vergangenheit. Es  hat sich herausgestellt, dass es bedeutend preiswerter ist  auf  Verschleiß zu fahren, als wegen irgendwelchen Berechnung Teile zu  tauschen. Für die Hersteller ist dies ein gutes Geschäft, aber für die  Kunden?




Das mag ja für euch in eurer Branche zutreffen, gilt aber nicht unbedingt für den Rest der Welt. Beispielsweise sind Automobilzulieferer, Automobilhersteller
oder die deutsche Bahn hochinteressiert an solchen Lösungen. Kommt doch mal weg von "Ich krieg eine Email in die Kneipe". Ziel ist das erkennen von
anstehenden Ausfällen so frühzeitig, so dass es in einer geplanten Pause geprüft oder getauscht werden kann. Interessant vor allem für Betriebe,
wo Produktionsstopps mehrere 1K pro Minute kosten können.


----------



## bike (6 Mai 2018)

Also Tenneco und Conti oder PSA, Renault und KIA sind doch die Branchen, die nach deiner Meinung im Vorfeld Teile wechseln, weil der Hersteller das so will, oder?
 Aber dem ist nicht so.
Und wegen dem Weg nach Ungarn: warum hast du nicht eine Software abgeliefert, die funktioniert und ausgetestet ist? Warum musst du vom Schreibtisch aus etwas ändern?
Bist du sicher, dass NIEMAND außer dir Zugriff auf die Maschine hat?
Mir ist völlig egal wer was wo programmiert und wenn du vom Klos aus eine Maschine in Betrieb nimmst, ist das ein Sache zwischen dir und dem Kunden.
Auch VPN ist nicht die Lösung, da die Endpunkte eben doch anzugreifen sind und werden.
Mir geht es um Sicherheit.

Ein kleines Beispiel:
Gerade hatte ich in der Sonne beim Kaffee nachgeschaut, was in der Umgebung so datentechnisch los ist.
Vor ca. 4 Monaten habe ich die Avacon darauf hingewiesen, dass deren Anbindung an das Netz über Wlan unsicher ist.
Mein Nachbar hat Sonne auf dem Dach und die Einspeisung erfolgt nach Verfügbarkeit  und wird von Avacon gemanagt. 
Es wurde alles verbessert und ist nun absolut sicher (Aussage von Avacon).
Also ich könnte den Wechselrichter immer noch von außen umschalten.
An die Windräder wollte ich bei diesem schönen Wetter nicht hin, aber ich bin sicher, die sind immer noch nicht sicher.
Mir geht es nicht um Fernwartung oder sonstiges, sondern, dass Sicherheit bei Anbindung übers Netz einfach so nicht möglich ist. 

Ich frage noch einmal:
Wer kann GARANTIEREN, dass das Netze sicher ist?

bike


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Genau, und genau hier werden ja die Hebel angesetzt. Wenn ich die Daten von 100 Windrädern oder 500 Robotern
> vergleiche, dass kommen eben mehr Erkentnisse bzw. höhere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeiten raus als wenn ich nur eine
> Anlage auf irgendwelche Grenzwerte überwache. Die neuen Ideen setzen ja auch nicht bei Grenzwertüberwachungen an
> sondern an Veränderungen von Werten, welche als angehender Schaden interpretiert werden können und dann dass entsprechende Teil
> frühzeitig bzw. in einer Wartungsschicht getauscht oder begutachtet werden kann. Und nicht erst wenn ein Grenzwert erreicht wurde.



Tja das Problem ist nur:
Wo bekommst du die Referenzdaten her?
Windräder lasse ich mir noch eingehen. Da gibt es wirklich Anwendungen mit Schwingungssensoren, Fuzzy-Logik und ML die wohl funktionieren.
Aber wieviel von den 500 Robotern sind gleich? Soweit ich weiß, rudern hier die Automogilhersteller auch schon wieder zurück. Und zwar ist der Grund relativ einfach:
Wieviele Teile laufen pro Tag durch die Fertigungstrasse und wieoft während der ca. 10 Jahre Laufzeit hast du dasselbe Problem?
Für CM auf Basis von Big Data sind es schlichtweg zu wenig Daten.
Interessanter sind hier schnelllaufende Fertigungen mit riesigen Stückzahlen (z.B. Lebensmittel oder Bestückungsautomaten).

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2018)

> Und wegen dem Weg nach Ungarn: warum hast du nicht eine Software abgeliefert, die funktioniert und ausgetestet ist? Warum musst du vom Schreibtisch aus etwas ändern?
> Bist du sicher, dass NIEMAND außer dir Zugriff auf die Maschine hat?
> Mir ist völlig egal wer was wo programmiert und wenn du vom Klos aus eine Maschine in Betrieb nimmst, ist das ein Sache zwischen dir und dem Kunden.



Also noch einmal. Wir liefern eine Siloanlage mit z.B. 12 Silo´s, zig Weichen und vielen Endpunkten. Diese Anlagen werden über die kommenden 12-18 Jahre
immer wieder mal umgebaut, meißt ab Samstag 21 Uhr bis Sonntag 21 Uhr.



> warum hast du nicht eine Software abgeliefert, die funktioniert und ausgetestet ist?



Entschuldigung, dass sich bei diesen engen Umbaufenstern auch mal Fehler einschleichen und ich nicht 5 Werktage Zeit hatte, jede Funktion durchzuspielen.




> Bist du sicher, dass NIEMAND außer dir Zugriff auf die Maschine hat?



Netzwerkkabel wird nach der Maßnahme wieder abgesteckt.



> Ich frage noch einmal:
> Wer kann GARANTIEREN, dass das Netze sicher ist?



Ja, du hast wohl recht. Am besten stellen wir alle die Arbeit ein und steigen auch gleich wieder auf Kutschen um.



Ach so,


> , die nach deiner Meinung im Vorfeld Teile wechseln, weil der Hersteller das so will, oder?


Ich möchte im Prinzip nichts wechseln, die Anfragen für solche Systeme kommen von produzierenden Firmen an uns als Hersteller.
Mein Interesse liegt nur daran, dass die Maschinen laufen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2018)

> Tja das Problem ist nur:
> Wo bekommst du die Referenzdaten her?


Die predictive Maintaince Ideen basieren ja nicht unbedingt auf der Verarbeitung von Referenzwerten. Es werden verschiedene Werte gemessen,
ohne jegliche Basis- oder Referenzwerte. Diese Werte verarbeitet z.B. IBM Watson und ermittelt ohne dass erstellen von Regeln selbstständig logische Zusammenhänge
dieser Werte. Langfristig werden dann langsam oder schnell steigende Abweichungen der Werte ermittelt.



> Soweit ich weiß, rudern hier die Automogilhersteller auch schon wieder zurück.


Nein, kann ich nicht bestätigen




> Wieviele Teile laufen pro Tag durch die Fertigungstrasse


Sehr viele



> und wieoft während der ca. 10 Jahre Laufzeit hast du dasselbe Problem?


Sehr häufig, z.B. Kuka Zentralhand. Tauschdauer ( Teil holen, demontieren, montieren, Neujustage ) ca. 1,5 Std. oder mehr


----------



## vollmi (7 Mai 2018)

Bapho schrieb:


> Zu den E-Autos.
> Unter bestimmten Umständen kann es sinnvoll sein, aber ohne leistungsfähigere Akkus und eine standardisierte Infrastruktur zum Laden ist das Blödsinn. Man schaue sich nur mal eine große Tankstelle an der Autobahn an, was da jeden Tag an Energie getankt wird und auch wenn der Wirkungsgrad nur bei 20% oder so liegt, muß man sich das mal in elektrische Energie umrechnen. Auch sind unser Stromnetz und die Kraftwerke garnicht dafür ausgelegt. Wenn da jeder auf einmal über Nacht zwei Autos laden will, naja.



Die meisten Autos stehen 90% des Tages einfach nur rum. Wieso sollte man die genau in der Nacht aufladen müssen? Sogar mein Handy weiss, das ich üblicherweise um 5 Morgens losfahre, da ist es mir doch egal ob das Auto sich die ganze nacht nur mit minimaler Leistung wieder vollmacht oder ob es zwischen 4 und 5 volle Netzleistung nimmt um noch voll zu werden.

Es steht und fällt eher alles mit der verfügbaren Ladeinfrastruktur. Wenn an jedem Ort an dem die Karren rumstehen eine Ladesäule steht, dann dürfte immer nur minimal nachgeladen werden müssen.

mfG René


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2018)

> Die meisten Autos stehen 90% des Tages einfach nur rum. Wieso sollte man  die genau in der Nacht aufladen müssen? Sogar mein Handy weiss, das ich  üblicherweise um 5 Morgens losfahre, da ist es mir doch egal ob das  Auto sich die ganze nacht nur mit minimaler Leistung wieder vollmacht  oder ob es zwischen 4 und 5 volle Netzleistung nimmt um noch voll zu  werden.
> 
> Es steht und fällt eher alles mit der verfügbaren Ladeinfrastruktur.  Wenn an jedem Ort an dem die Karren rumstehen eine Ladesäule steht, dann  dürfte immer nur minimal nachgeladen werden müssen.



Ja, wenn die E-Autos eine deutlich größere Verbreitung finden, sind solche intelligenten Ladelösungen sicherlich erforderlich.


----------



## bike (7 Mai 2018)

Also ich sehe schon, ich kenne mich nicht aus.
Bin ja nur einige Jahrzehnte in dem Geschäft.
Denkst du DeltaMikeAir ich kenne das Geschäft nicht? 
Also es ist völlig normal, dass am Freitag, wenn die Autobastler so gegen Nachmittag Feierabend machen, wir dran müssen und am Montag um 6 Uhr alles wieder laufen muss.
Wir haben bei diesen Aktionen meist zwei Leute, damit man die Zeit komplett ausnutzen kann. 
Aber das sind eben Kosten, die niemand kalkulieren will, denn dann wird ja auch der Preis höher und somit realistisch. Aber es muss billig sein, sch....
Aber es ist inzwischen auch bequem, denn man hat ja Fernzugriff, also nicht alles austesten.

Ich bin heil froh, dass mein Arbeitgeber da zum Glück anders tickt.

bike


----------



## John Sheppard (7 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Aber das sind eben Kosten, die niemand kalkulieren will, denn dann wird ja auch der Preis höher und somit realistisch. Aber es muss billig sein, sch....
> Aber es ist inzwischen auch bequem, denn man hat ja Fernzugriff, also nicht alles austesten.
> 
> Ich bin heil froh, dass mein Arbeitgeber da zum Glück anders tickt.



Wir machen zwischenzeitlich sehr viel über Fernwartung, wenn es technisch sicher ist.
Anlagen mit erhöhtem Gefährdungspotenzial sind da aber außen vor. 

Wenn du einen Kunden klarmachen musst, dass ihn die 500 km An- und Abfahrt quer durch Deutschland X Euro kostet.... ist die Fernwartung eine günstige Alternative.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Ich bin heil froh, dass mein Arbeitgeber da zum Glück anders tickt.



Ist da wirklich so?

Bei uns rennt gerade Schneider die Türen ein, die
wollen uns eine Software für I4.0 verkaufen, wo dein
Arbeitgeber maßgeblich an der Endwicklung beteiligt ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2018)

> Also ich sehe schon, ich kenne mich nicht aus.
> Bin ja nur einige Jahrzehnte in dem Geschäft.
> Denkst du DeltaMikeAir ich kenne das Geschäft nicht?



Habe ich doch nicht behauptet, doch alles was auf dich zutrifft muss doch nicht auf den Rest der Welt zutreffen.




> Also es ist völlig normal, dass am Freitag, wenn die Autobastler so  gegen Nachmittag Feierabend machen, wir dran müssen und am Montag um 6  Uhr alles wieder laufen muss.


Dass ist ja schön, bei mir ist es halt meistens von Samstag 21 Uhr bis Sonntag 21 Uhr oder bei Molkereien Sonntag 6:00 bis 22:00 Uhr. Ich sehe dass Ganze auch nicht so problematisch.
Wir machen dies seit 15 Jahren so, und wir reden bei den Fernzugriffen ja nicht von 1x die Woche sondern 2-3x im Jahr.



> Aber es muss billig sein,  sch....


Nein, es muss nicht billig sein, aber die Anlagen müssen laufen. Die Umbauzeiten sind sehr kurz. Gerade in Molkereien kann man nicht viel
umdisponieren. Die Kuh gibt die Milch auch ab, wenn die Anlage steht.



> Ich bin heil froh, dass mein Arbeitgeber da zum Glück anders tickt.


Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach hat dies nichts mit dem Arbeitgeber sondern mit dem Arbeitsumfeld zu tun.

Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, teile sie aber nicht unbedingt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2018)

Für uns ist Fernwartung einfach eine zeitgemäße Sache. Auch wenn kleine Änderungen zu machen sind,
kann ich dies von meinem Büro aus machen, der Instandhalter vor Ort prüft, ob die Funktion so ist wie gewünscht
und ich rechne je nach Aufwand 1-2 Stunden ab. Muss ich anreisen, sind es je nach Kunden 800-1200km +
12 Fahrtstunden + 1-3 Arbeitsstunden + Übernachtung + Spesen.

Da hat doch jeder was davon. Dies geht natürlich nur bei kleineren Änderungen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Mai 2018)

> Grünes Licht für Ihre Maschine: Der DMG Netservice bietet sofortige Problemanalyse via Online-Verbindung. DMG Werkzeugmaschinen ab Baujahr 04 / 2010 sind standardmäßig mit dem DMG Netservice ausgerüstet.*HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> Umgehende Analyse und technischer Support für Ihre DMG Maschine
> VPN-Zugang für höchste Datensicherheit
> Reduzierte Service-, Personal- und Reisekosten



Quelle : Onlineshop von DMG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2018)

> Grünes  Licht für Ihre Maschine: Der DMG Netservice bietet sofortige  Problemanalyse via Online-Verbindung. DMG Werkzeugmaschinen ab Baujahr  04 / 2010 sind standardmäßig mit dem DMG Netservice ausgerüstet.*HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> 
> Umgehende Analyse und technischer Support für Ihre DMG Maschine
> ...


Ich sag da jetzt nichts mehr dazu 



> Ich bin heil froh, dass mein Arbeitgeber da zum Glück anders tickt.


Ok, habe ich vernommen.


----------



## Faceman (7 Mai 2018)

..........


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Quelle : Onlineshop von DMG



Schön, dass du bei uns im Shop suchst, so soll es sein. 
Jeder kann Werbung brauchen, also mache bitte weiter so. 

Denkst du wirklich, im Industriebereich wird so gearbeitet?
Es wird ein Produkt angeboten und damit kann man auch Geld verdienen, warum  nicht.
Und sei versichert, sicher ist auch dieses Verfahren nicht. 
Wir wissen, dass trotz VPN die Verbindungen nicht 100% sicher sind, an den Endpunkten wo das tolle Windoof aktiv ist, kann jeder der will, machen was er will.

Habe eine schöne Reportage gesehen.
Die hieß
"Datenklau und Cypercrime" von ZDF zoom, kam auf Phönix zuletzt, ist aber auch in der Mediathek verfügbar.
Da wurde sehr plastisch gezeigt, wie die Vernetzung, wie sie heute gemacht wird,  mit einem einfachen Laptop Stromversorgung und andere Infrastruktur abgeschaltet werden kann.

Aber wenn ihr so davon überzeugt seit, noch einmal die Frage:
Wer kann 100% Sicherheit für die Netzanbindung garantieren?
Immer wird wunderschön ausgewichen, es sei Stand der Technik. 
Ich verweise auf meinen Hinweis zu den Bremsen von VauWe.

Mal sehen was auf der Aktionärskonferenz, ähm Entwicklerkonferenz wäre ja eine Lüge, bei M$ herauskommt.
Aber wir werden sehen wohin der Weg führt, ich bin überzeugt, dass die Technik überdacht werden wird.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Mai 2018)

> Warum muss dies sein? Weil kein Mensch mehr die Zeit hat eine Maschine oder Anlage so abzuliefern, das diese OHNE Fernzugriff funktioniert.





> warum hast du nicht eine Software abgeliefert, die funktioniert und ausgetestet ist? Warum musst du vom Schreibtisch aus etwas ändern?





> Aber es ist inzwischen auch bequem, denn man hat ja Fernzugriff, also nicht alles austesten.


Ok, für was benötigt ihr dann einen Fernzugriff wenn deine genannten Punkte ja auf euch anscheinend nicht zutreffen?




> Wenn jeder Sensor und Aktor über das Netz zu erreichen ist, muss das sein und wer garantiert für Sicherheit?





> Ich frage noch einmal:
> Wer kann GARANTIEREN, dass das Netze sicher ist?


Die Frage kann ich an dich zurück geben. Wer garantiert dies denn bei euch. Weißt ihr jeden eurer Kunden mit diesem Zugang darauf hin,
dass sie ein gefährliches Produkt dazugekauft haben?


----------



## vollmi (8 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Habe eine schöne Reportage gesehen.
> Die hieß
> "Datenklau und Cypercrime" von ZDF zoom, kam auf Phönix zuletzt, ist aber auch in der Mediathek verfügbar.
> Da wurde sehr plastisch gezeigt, wie die Vernetzung, wie sie heute gemacht wird,  mit einem einfachen Laptop Stromversorgung und andere Infrastruktur abgeschaltet werden kann.



Eine Axt funktioniert ja oft auch.
und warum das beim Hacken einen unterschied machen sollte ob man einen einfachen oder einen voll krass superduperLaptop nimmt erschliesst sich mir auch nicht. 
Und wie einfach es ist sich irgenwo reinzuhacken ist ja nun doch eine Frage wieviel die dies gebaut haben von der Sache verstehen und wieviel der Hacker investiert um reinzukommen.
Ich meine für Stuxnet hat es auch keine Onlineverbindung gebraucht und war trotzdem recht effektiv.

Und ich meine In meine private Automatisierung investiere ich ja nicht so viel. Es würde mich aber sehr wundern wenn DU da einfach ne Pumpe anschmeissen könntest.



> Aber wenn ihr so davon überzeugt seit, noch einmal die Frage:
> Wer kann 100% Sicherheit für die Netzanbindung garantieren?
> Immer wird wunderschön ausgewichen, es sei Stand der Technik.
> Ich verweise auf meinen Hinweis zu den Bremsen von VauWe.



Natürlich gibt dir VW Garantie auf die Bremse, aber natürlich auch nicht so als ob die Bremse absolut ausfallsicher sein würde. Auch da gibts Scheibenbrüche und Bremsausfälle. Nur sind die extrem selten. So wird es auch bei Netzanbindungen sein. Absolute Sicherheit wird dir da keiner geben können, aber je mehr man bezahlt umso sicherer wird es gemacht werden können. Beim Onlinebanking steigt man ja auch nicht einfach so ein.



> Mal sehen was auf der Aktionärskonferenz, ähm Entwicklerkonferenz wäre ja eine Lüge, bei M$ herauskommt.
> Aber wir werden sehen wohin der Weg führt, ich bin überzeugt, dass die Technik überdacht werden wird.



Wäre ja traurig wenn die Technik nicht mehr überdacht werden würde, dann wäre Stillstand angesagt. Und wenn man auf jegliche Vernetzung verzichten würde nur weil man sich auch um die Sicherheit sorgen macht, wäre der Stillstand auch da. Denn dann wirds kein SmartGrid geben, keine Maschinen die sich selbstständig um die Lagerhaltung kümmern, keine Parkleitsysteme, 
Das würde den Leuten zwar gefallen die sich mit Neuerungen schwer tun. Mir aber würde das absurd vorkommen.

mfG René


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2018)

Vollmi, deine Pumpe anwerfen? Weiß ja nicht einmal wo ich ansetzen soll weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst   und im Ernst ich habe keinerlei Interesse irgend etwas zu schalten, habe hier schöne Lichtschalter.
Es war ein Fehler von mir mich auf Schwachsinn wie Fernwartung zu antworten, hat ein Kollege mir gerade um die Ohren gehauen, da es ja um I 4.0 ging. Und der Junge hat recht. 

Ich bin absolut nicht gegen Vernetzung und auch nicht gegen I 4.0, das bestimmt bald eine sinnvolleren Namen bekommen wird.
Mir ist nur die Anschauung, dass Vernetzung das Heilsbringende ist ein Gräul.
Unsere Studis sind davon so überzeugt, dann müssen sie nicht mehr in die schmutzigen Werkhallen.
Und eine Maschine verwaltet das Lager? Dann läuft echt etwas schief, wenn dem so ist.

Aber Software kann ja alles, wie uns gerade die Autobastler vorführen, lügen betrügen und Kunden allein stehen lassen. 
Oder waren es die Programmierer? 
Wenn ja, dann sollen und müssen auch wir als Programmierer verantwortungsvoll vorgehen.

That's my five Cent

bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Unsere Studis sind davon so überzeugt, dann müssen sie nicht mehr in die schmutzigen Werkhallen.



Tja, das können sie sich gleich mal abschminken 
Wenn sie fertig sind mit dem Studium, dann werden sie sich in Spänen und Kühl- und Schmiermittel suhlen können, denn:
Jeder Sensor soll ja vernetzt werden und soll in die Cloud. Dumm nur, dass die Sensoren so aufwendig werden, dass du zum Tausch dann mind. einen Bachelor brauchst.
Den simplen Standard-Ini konnte jeder Anlagenführer wechseln, einen normalen I-Geber kann jeder halbwegs vernünftigte Instandhalter tauschen, doch nun?
Zum Einstellen von Lichttastern braucht man nun ein Smartphone mit Bluetooth und für den Umrichter braucht man NFC und jeweils die passende App. Was ist in 5-10 Jahren?
Da krabbelt dann der heutige Student in der Anlage rum versucht dann einen neuen Sensor mit einem Gateway an die veraltete Steuerung zu adaptieren.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Mai 2018)

> > Warum muss dies sein? Weil kein Mensch mehr die Zeit hat eine  Maschine oder Anlage so abzuliefern, das diese OHNE Fernzugriff  funktioniert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Antwort? Ok, ist auch eine Antwort.


----------



## vollmi (9 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Vollmi, deine Pumpe anwerfen? Weiß ja nicht einmal wo ich ansetzen soll weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst   und im Ernst ich habe keinerlei Interesse irgend etwas zu schalten



Es ging ja darum das du behauptet hast es ginge so supereinfach. Wohnort ist in der Map brauchste noch die IP?



> Es war ein Fehler von mir mich auf Schwachsinn wie Fernwartung zu antworten, hat ein Kollege mir gerade um die Ohren gehauen, da es ja um I 4.0 ging. Und der Junge hat recht.



Wächst halt alles zusammen. von dem her, sehe ich das nicht als Fehler darauf zu antworten.



> Mir ist nur die Anschauung, dass Vernetzung das Heilsbringende ist ein Gräul.



Sie ist nunmal die nächste Stufe der Technologischen Entwicklung.
Das Rad war in der Arktis aus nicht das Heilsbringende.



> Und eine Maschine verwaltet das Lager? Dann läuft echt etwas schief, wenn dem so ist.



Macht die Maschine z.B. bei Amazon ganz ordentlich.
Wieso sollte gerade eine Maschine das nicht können? Wieso sollte man dafür unbedingt einen Menschen für abstellen?



> Aber Software kann ja alles, wie uns gerade die Autobastler vorführen, lügen betrügen und Kunden allein stehen lassen.



Software kann alles was ein Mensch auch kann (zumindest hat sie das Potential). Ist nur eine Frage der Konstruktion. Das Menschliche Gehirn ist auch nur Software. Hochentwickelt, zugegeben. Aber es hat nichts, was man nicht mit entsprechendem Aufwand und Knowhow nachbauen könne.


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2018)

@DeltaMike: Ja, wir weisen unser Kunden darauf hin.
Die Kunden mit  denen ich zu tun habe, haben keinerlei Fernzugriff, oder denkst du der  Dieselbetrüger lassen einen Zugriff von außen zu? 
Und was soll ich  antworten? Ich habe keine sinnvolle Frage gelesen und mir ist deine  Argumentation völlig vorbei an dem Thread. Es geht bzw ging um I 4.0. 
Daher kannst du dir aussuchen was du willst.

@Vollmi, dass du Amabetrug hier anfügst, macht mich traurig und sauer. 
Das was da abgeht soll die Zukunft sein? 
Kennst du Leute die dort jeden Tag vergewaltigt werden? 
Wo ich mein Anwesen habe sind einige dort in Sklavenhaltung, da sie sonst keinen Job bekommen.
Aber ich hoffe von Herzen, dass irgendwann beendet wird.
Wenn das die Zukunft sein soll, dann möchte ich die Vergangenheit zurück.
Und wegen der IP von dir, denkst du wirklich ich suche Sicherheitslöcher weil es mir zu langweilig ist?

Mir  gehen nur die Aussagen "Smarthome und I 4.0 sind die Zukunft und  absolut sicher" auf die Nerven. Bei mir ist es ein Spaß, wenn ich beim  Nachbarn das Licht einschalte oder die Rollladen hoch- und runterfahre. Besonders, wenn der bei uns zum Grillen sitzt. Als ich eine Router in meiner Umgebung zum Abstürzen brachte, hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und geholfen diesen neu zu installieren und SICHER zu machen. 

Als  wir vor tausenden Jahren angefangen haben die MMC unter Win 2.1 zu  vernetzen, dachten wir es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, doch  was wurde daraus? 
M$ und deren Vasallen haben der guten Idee das  Genick gebrochen nach unserer Meinung. Nur Geld, soziale Verantwortung  ist inzwischen  ein Fremdwort, schade.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Mai 2018)

> @DeltaMike: Ja, wir weisen unser Kunden darauf hin.
> Die Kunden mit  denen ich zu tun habe, haben keinerlei Fernzugriff, oder  denkst du der  Dieselbetrüger lassen einen Zugriff von außen zu?
> Und was soll ich  antworten? Ich habe keine sinnvolle Frage gelesen und  mir ist deine  Argumentation völlig vorbei an dem Thread. Es geht bzw  ging um I 4.0.
> Daher kannst du dir aussuchen was du willst.



In den von dir genannten Konzern haben wir auch mehrere Anlagen mit Fernzugriff, also ja, ich denke
die lassen den Zugriff von außen zu.

Alles in allem eine sehr politische Antwort. Keine Antwort auf direkte Fragen, nur ausweichen und verallgemeinern.
Aber passt schon. Man schimpft halt leichter über andere.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2018)

@bike
Es ist absolut richtig den technologischen Fortschritt kritisch zu begleiten und auch Gefahren und Risikien hinzuweisen.
Aber das muss auf konstruktive Weise erfolgen.
IoT, Vernetzung und SmartHome haben z.B auch das Potential viele Probleme zu lösen.
Beispiel:
Vor vielen Jahren hat unser Konzern einige Untersuchungen zum Thema SmartGrid unterstützt.
Die Ergebnisse waren waren recht interessant. Allerdings ist das Ganze damals im Prinzip im Sand verlaufen.
Das Interesse von seiten Politik und Energiewirtschaft war zu gering und für den Endverbraucher war der Nutzen nicht gegeben.
Da wir nun aber mittlerweilen einen sehr hohen Anteil an regenerativen Energien haben und massive Probleme mit dem Stromnetz bekommen, werden die Forschungsergebnisse wieder interessant.
EnBW und Lechwerke haben mittlerweile Tarife in Verbindung mit Solarspeichern und Energiemanagement. Sowas geht nunmal ohne Vernetzung nicht.
Hier wird - meiner Meinung - in den nächsten Jahren noch sehr viel passieren.
Das Thema Smarthome bringt dann sowohl dem Endverbraucher als auch der Wirtschaft Vorteile.
Doch wohl viel Licht, da auch viel Schatten 
Wie saublöd (sorry ein anderer Ausdruch fällt mir hier nicht ein) Menschen heute schon sind, sieht man an der Nutzung von Alexa, Siri und all der anderen digitalen "Assistentinnen".
Was hierbei an persönlichen Daten *freiweillig* an die Konzerne preisgegeben wird ist unglaublich.  
Ich denke hier sind wir gefordert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (13 Mai 2018)

hmm, was mir zusaetzlich zu dem Gesagten noch eifaellt: Alles was dieses "Smart" im Namen hat, ist m.M. nach viel zu kurzlebig. Egal ob im Eigenheim oder in ner Industrieanlage, wer findet sich in 10 Jahren der das Gedoens noch warten/reparieren kann? Ich hab im Keller nen Lichtschalter der ist bestimmt 70 Jahre alt und funktioniert noch. Und in der Industrie gibts auch aehnlich alte Schuetzschaltungen. Schon bei dem TIA-Zeug denke ich es wird kein gutes Ende nehmen. Wenn ich dann an das Smart I4.0 usw. denke wird mir schlecht.
Die Fritzbox steuert die Heizung, toll wenn die Provider die bei nem Anbieterwechsel zurueckwill.
Der kleine Industriebetrieb sucht in 5 Jahren jemanden, der an dem in C# programmierten Raspi ne kleine Aenderung macht, Quellcode, Compiler, oehm was ist das...
Und selbt bei grossen Unternehmen laesst nach Jahren das Sachverstaendnis ueber die selbstgestrickten Sonderloesungen nach. Ich hab da selbst schon PCs bei Kunden stehen sehen, die sich niemand getraut hat abzuschalten, da niemand wusste wofuer die gut sind.
Also m.M. fehlt bei der Diskussion foellig das langfristige Denke. Wie gesagt gehts nur ums schnell verdiente odereingesparte Geld...


----------



## Wincctia (13 Mai 2018)

Hallo Ducati, 

genau au das ist das Thema, 
aber ich denk da noch gar nix mit Tia. Denken wir nur mal an die S5 mit den ganzen Com Packeten oder die alten Wf und B und R Steuerungen ganz zu schweigen von den Intelligenten Relais oder Umrichter will ja nur mal Pma nennen wer ist da noch nicht vorm Schaltschrank  gestanden und hat nach Parameter gesucht ( Aussage Hersteller die bekommen wir so Einbau und fertig —> ja aber nur wenn das genau mit den Vorgaben bestellt wird)   . Da kommt mir das grausen aber wie! Und da haben wir in der groß Industrie schon Probleme das Geld zu bekommen diese Dinger umzurüsten. 


Aber so ist das Anlagen soll Laufzeit 8 Jahre dann ist gut.
Nur leider wo gibt es das? 

Gruß Tia


----------



## ducati (13 Mai 2018)

jo, nur mit dem ganzen Smart Gedoens wird das m.M. eher schlimmer als besser...


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> I
> Alles in allem eine sehr politische Antwort. Keine Antwort auf direkte Fragen, nur ausweichen und verallgemeinern.
> .


Habe mir sogar einen Blindenhund zu Hilfe geholt, doch ich und der   sehen immer noch keine konkreten und sinnvollen Fragen und ihr habt Zugriff für Fernwartung zu  PSA Mecedes VauWe und Conti und Tenneco? Wem willst du das verkaufen? 




Blockmove schrieb:


> Da wir nun aber mittlerweilen einen sehr hohen Anteil an regenerativen Energien haben und massive Probleme mit dem Stromnetz bekommen, werden die Forschungsergebnisse wieder interessant.
> EnBW und Lechwerke haben mittlerweile Tarife in Verbindung mit Solarspeichern und Energiemanagement. Sowas geht nunmal ohne Vernetzung nicht.
> Hier wird - meiner Meinung - in den nächsten Jahren noch sehr viel passieren.



Das mag stimmen, doch ist es der richtige Weg?
Ich habe ein Problem, wenn mein Energielieferant weiß wann ich was eingeschaltet habe und der mir vorschreibt wann ich was machen darf. 
Auch wenn jemand von außerhalb das mitliest, dann sieht der, dass ich zu oft Urlaub habe und besucht meine Hütte und wenn dem was gefällt? 
Und was ist, wenn das Netz abschmiert?  
Mein Ansatz ist sich zunächst Gedanken zu machen, wie man verhindern kann, dass durch irgendwen das gesamte System zum Stillstand gebracht werden kann, dann erst kann man das System richtig einsetzen.
Wer sich die Sendung angeschaut hat, der denkt vielleicht nicht mehr so unbedarft. 
Für Umsatz allein wird alles getan für Sicherheit ist kein Geld da. 
Jeder soll alles vernetzen und glücklich werden und wenn es schief geht? Na egal, solange die Wasserversorgung und somit die Keramikabteilung noch funktioniert alles gut, aber kann die nicht auch gestoppt werden, und dann? 


bike


----------



## Ralle (13 Mai 2018)

Ich finde, Industrie 4.0 (Ich meine jetzt mal mehr die Richtung Smart Home) ist dann ganz gut, wenn es dem Komfort erhöht, aber das Ganze auch problemlos abgeschalten werden kann, ohne dass nichts mehr geht.

Bsp.:

Garten. Du hast eine Brunnen mit Wasserpumpe und allerlei Sprinkler. Wenn en Sensor feststellt, es ist zu trocken, geht die Pumpe an, der Rasen wird bewässert.
Das funktioniert auch im Urlaub, wer will kann mit dem Smartphone kontrollieren. Will ich das nicht, zieh ich den Stecker und wässer den Garten selbst.

Worst case: Jemand hackt das und überwässert den Garten oder läßt ihn vertrocknen, alles zu verschmerzen.
Risikoabschätzung ist enorm wichtig und man darf sich nciht abhängig machen.

Also immer konservativ, ich hab auch lieber den alten guten Hardwarelichtschalter!


----------



## vollmi (13 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> @Vollmi, dass du Amabetrug hier anfügst, macht mich traurig und sauer.
> Das was da abgeht soll die Zukunft sein?
> Kennst du Leute die dort jeden Tag vergewaltigt werden?
> Wo ich mein Anwesen habe sind einige dort in Sklavenhaltung, da sie sonst keinen Job bekommen.
> ...



Da hab ich gute Nachricht für dich. Die Sklavenarbeit wird da sicher eher früher als später auch automatisiert. Und das alles dank Vernetzung. Das müsste dich doch jetzt freuen. 



> Als ich eine Router in meiner Umgebung zum Abstürzen brachte, hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und geholfen diesen neu zu installieren



Sagt ja keiner er solle den gesunden Menschenverstand über Bord werfen. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da hab ich gute Nachricht für dich. Die Sklavenarbeit wird da sicher eher früher als später auch automatisiert. Und das alles dank Vernetzung.



Tja, das seh ich anders ... Thema wie Agumented Reality, Digitale Assistenzsysteme, Guided Maintenance, ... zielen doch im Kern darauf ab, dass komplexe Tätigkeiten auch von niedriger qualifizierten Mitarbeitern durchgeführt werden können. Und schließlich gilt einfache Tätigkeit -> geringes Einkommen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Mai 2018)

> Habe mir sogar einen Blindenhund zu Hilfe geholt, doch ich und der    sehen immer noch keine konkreten und sinnvollen Fragen



Ok, ich gebe auf. Macht wohl keinen Sinn mehr.



> und ihr habt  Zugriff für Fernwartung zu  PSA Mecedes VauWe und Conti und Tenneco? Wem  willst du das verkaufen?



Aber selbstverständlich haben wir zumindest bei VW & Conti Fernzugriff. Und übrigens nicht nur wir. Bei meinem letzten Besuch
war bei einem der beiden KUKA im Haus und hat den Service "Kuka Connect" in Betrieb genommen. Der beinhaltet Fernwartung
und das von vielen verachtete Datensammeln in einer Cloud.


----------



## vollmi (13 Mai 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja, das seh ich anders ... Thema wie Agumented Reality, Digitale Assistenzsysteme, Guided Maintenance, ... zielen doch im Kern darauf ab, dass komplexe Tätigkeiten auch von niedriger qualifizierten Mitarbeitern durchgeführt werden können. Und schließlich gilt einfache Tätigkeit -> geringes Einkommen.



Aber da braucht man ja trotzdem den qualifizierten Mitarbeiter. Auf der anderen Seite der Leitung. Nur vergeudet der seine Zeit nicht mehr mit Autofahren. Im Idealfall kann der sich nach Feierabend in der Karibik in die Sonne legen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (13 Mai 2018)

IoT, Industrie 4.0, Cloud - für mich alles, im Grunde, nur PR-Buzzer.

Was im Grund bleibt, Daten werden auf Rechner anderer Leute, statt auf dem eigenen gespeichert, andere Protokolle dürfen ihre Vorzüge zeigen u. es werden Dienstleistungen erbracht, welche sich so (auf diese Verbreitungsweise) noch nicht etablierten - that's all.

Selbst BigData ist keinesfalls ein neues Geschäftsmodell - nur forcierter, breiter ausgebaut und mit neuem Namen versehen.

Es erinnert mich irgendwie an das Internet selbst - >95% aller Leute halten das Internet für jünger, als es tatsächlich ist u. die meisten wissen immer noch nicht, was es eigentlich ist - pappt man einen neuen Namen ran, sind die Leute begeistert.

Die Möglichkeiten nutzen, der Gefahren bewusst sein u. entsprechend handeln - dafür sind (auch) wir Automatisierer doch da, oder?

Und wer sein Privatleben eh ins Netz bläst, der hat auch nichts gegen BigData im Endausbau - Hauptsache bequem, Folgeschäden egal.

Der Profi schätzt das für sich anders ein u. löst es dann (für sich) anders.

Nur ein Problem sehe ich persönlich - wenn alle Lemminge sich ausliefern, werden neue Gewinnmaximierungsansätze ALLE treffen :|


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe auf. Macht wohl keinen Sinn mehr.



Merkst du was? Ich habe mehrmals nachgefragt was du gefragt hast und deine Antwort? Keine. Du bist mein Held. 
Bei VauWe Fernzugriff? In welches Werk? Also Kassel, Braunschweig Wolfsburg sind bestimmt nicht darunter.
Aber träum einfach weiter.

@vollmi. Denkst du das ist die Zukunft und für mich wichtig ist das eine erstrebenswerte Zukunft?
Ursprünglich dachte ich wir als Entwickler und Programmierer wollen die Arbeit besser und lebenswerter machen. 
Langsam sterben die "Alten" aus bzw gehen in Rente.
Noch hoffe ich, dass auch der Nachwuchs langsam zu der Erkenntnis kommt, dass nicht Geld für Aktionäre wichtig ist, sondern dass wir bzw die etwas sinnvolles für die Menschen und der Umwelt entwickeln.

Optimisten sterben nie aus 

bike


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber da braucht man ja trotzdem den qualifizierten Mitarbeiter. Auf der anderen Seite der Leitung. Nur vergeudet der seine Zeit nicht mehr mit Autofahren. Im Idealfall kann der sich nach Feierabend in der Karibik in die Sonne legen.



Stimmt, der vergeudet seine Zeit nicht mehr mit Autofahren, sondern sitzt schon im warmen Indien 

Im Ernst:
Die gesellschaftlichen Folgen der Digitalisierung sind ein weites Feld.
So wie ich es sehe wird die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer größer werden. Die einfache Mittelschicht wird wegbrechen.
Wir gehen wahrscheinlich amerikanischen Verhältnissen entgegen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Mai 2018)

Bike, mein letzter Anlauf für dich. Hier deine Aussagen bezüglich meiner Aussage, dass wir Fernwartung einsetzen:



> Warum  muss dies sein? Weil kein Mensch mehr die Zeit hat eine  Maschine oder  Anlage so abzuliefern, das diese OHNE Fernzugriff  funktioniert.





> warum hast du nicht eine Software abgeliefert, die funktioniert  und  ausgetestet ist? Warum musst du vom Schreibtisch aus etwas  ändern?





> Aber es ist inzwischen auch bequem, denn man hat ja Fernzugriff, also nicht alles austesten.



Meine berechtigte Gegenfrage, da ihr ja ebenfalls wieder Erwarten Fernwartung mitverkauft:



> Ok, für was benötigt ihr dann einen Fernzugriff wenn deine genannten Punkte ja auf euch anscheinend nicht zutreffen?



Aber passt schon, ich erwarte keine Antwort darauf.



> Bei VauWe Fernzugriff? In welches Werk? Also Kassel, Braunschweig Wolfsburg sind bestimmt nicht darunter.
> Aber träum einfach weiter.



Ok, lassen wir dies einfach so stehen, nicht mein Niveau.


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> @vollmi. Denkst du das ist die Zukunft und für mich wichtig ist das eine erstrebenswerte Zukunft?
> Ursprünglich dachte ich wir als Entwickler und Programmierer wollen die Arbeit besser und lebenswerter machen.


Ob das eine "erstrebenswerte" Zukunft ist, entscheiden aber letztlich nicht "wir" als Techniker, und noch viel weniger -offensichtlich- die Firmen bzw. Menschen in Europa überhaupt.
Besser und Lebenswert: Was heißt das, wer definiert dass, und muss das alles deiner oder unserer typisch Deutschen, ziemlich engstirnigen Sichtweise entsprechen?
Es nutzen ja auch sehr viele Leute, völlig freiwillig, und absolut ohne Not, diese ganzen Health-Apps - wohlwissend, oder zumindestens ahnend, was mit den Daten passiert.
Noch viel mehr Leute posten, absolut freiwillig, und mit noch weniger Not, 3/4 Ihres Privatlebens bei Facebook und Co.
Und ein paar Sensor- oder Maschinendaten in der Cloud wären jetzt dann der große Datenskandal?

Beispiel SmartGrid:
Da man sich ja auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, einen möglichst hohen regenerativen - weitgehend unberechenbaren - Erzeugungsanteil zu haben, geht das halt irgendwann nur noch über gezielte Steuerung des Verbrauches, gleichzeitig erfordert dass, das es auch nicht mehr "den" kWh Preis gibt, da es letztlich relativ egal ist, wer wieviel Strom verbraucht, solange der Verbrauch zur richtigen Zeit stattfindet.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2018)

@MSB
Ich halt es da mit Einstein.
Das erste Zitat:
"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher"

und das Zweite:
"Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt"

Da dazwischen liegt wohl die menschliche Natur.


----------



## vollmi (13 Mai 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stimmt, der vergeudet seine Zeit nicht mehr mit Autofahren, sondern sitzt schon im warmen Indien



Das kann natürlich auch sein. Vor allem wenn die dann besser ausgebildet sind als wir und noch günstiger.



> Im Ernst:
> Die gesellschaftlichen Folgen der Digitalisierung sind ein weites Feld.
> So wie ich es sehe wird die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer größer werden. Die einfache Mittelschicht wird wegbrechen.
> Wir gehen wahrscheinlich amerikanischen Verhältnissen entgegen.



Ich sehe das so. Womöglich wird die Schere Arm/Reich weiter aufgehen. Aber vermutlich wird es eher so sein das in den Reichen Ländern die Mittelschicht mehr zurücksteckt. In den armen Ländern die Mittel und Unterschicht aber eher reicher wird, weil die endlich für ihre Arbeit auch was bekommen.
Aber 1. Wieso sollte es den armen Indern verwehrt bleiben auch ihre Träume zu erfüllen nur weil sie nicht in Zentraleuropa geboren wurden? Ausserdem haben wir ja immernoch einen Vorsprung und könnten unseren Technologischen Vorsprung immernoch beibehalten wenn wir denn die Ausbildung darauf ausrichten.
Und 2. Durch Technische Stagnation verhindern zu wollen das die Kohleschaufler und Kutscher ihre Arbeit verlieren, kann ja wohl nicht zielführend sein.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2018)

@vollmi
Bisher beruht unser Erfolg in Europa fast ausschließlich auf dem Vorsprung in div. Gebieten. Also. z.B. Schulbildung, Berifsbildungssystem, Infrastruktur, Innovationsklima, Politik, ...
Dadurch kann man auch in so Hochlohnländern wie es die Schweiz, Deutschland, Österreich usw. sind trotzdem noch wirtschaftlich produzieren.
Wird der Vorsprung geringer weil eben andere besser werden oder sich die Produktionsbedingungen ändern (eben durch I4.0), dann wird es schwieriger.
In unserer globalisierten Welt sind hier die Einflussmöglichkeiten der Politik auf die Wirtschaft beschränkt bis nahezu nicht vorhanden. Das lernt auch noch ein Donald Trump.
Trotz vollmundiger Ankündigungen passiert nichts im Rustbelt.
Daher sollte eben jeder von uns sich einer gewissen sozialen Verantwortung bewusst sein.
Ich seh es aber nicht so schwarz, denn bislang schlägt sich die Maschinenbaubranche ganz gut im Kampf mit den I4.0 und IoT Neerds 
Einfach sinnvolle Aspekte aufgreifen und nutzen und beim Rest die Dampfplauderer auffliegen lassen.


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bike, mein letzter Anlauf für dich. Hier  deine Aussagen bezüglich meiner Aussage, dass wir Fernwartung einsetzen
> Meine berechtigte Gegenfrage, da ihr ja ebenfalls wieder Erwarten Fernwartung mitverkauft:



Wider Erwartung schreibt Mann und Frau ohne e.
Kann es sein, dass es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen Massenmarkt und Industrie? 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber passt schon, ich erwarte keine Antwort darauf.
> 
> Ok, lassen wir dies einfach so stehen, nicht mein Niveau.



Stimmt, wenn man keine sinnvolle Antwort hat, dann sollte man einfach still sein. 
Aber heute morgen habe in ich Braunschweig nachgefragt ob und welche Firmen Fernzugriff auf Maschinen und Anlagen  haben.
Stimmt,  wenn notwendig wird lokal eine Steuerung mit dem Netz verbunden. Aber  nur in Ausnahmen und nur bei sehr, sehr wenigen Lieferanten.
Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  macht ihr Anlagen für Molkereien,"sinniere". 
Komisch ich habe bei keinem der Autobastler eine Molkereianlage gesehen.


@vollmi
Ich denke die soziale Ungerechtigkeit wird irgend wann uns fürchterlich auf die Füße fallen.
Warst du schon einmal in Indien? Hast du dir das Land die Menschen dort schon einmal angeschaut? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich empfehlen sich mit dem Leben dort einmal zu beschäftigen. Denn dort werden die unteren Schichten betrogen und unterdrückt und ggF sogar getötet. Mal sollte nachdenken, wenn man solch ein Statement abgibt. 
Und ja, ich war schon öfter in Indien und musste / konnte  mir das Leben dort anschauen.
Und in den Slums sah ich keinerlei Hinweise auf I 4.0, sondern nur arme Menschen. Sie profitieren ebensowenig von I 4.0 wie die Angestellten von Amazoraub.
Klar muss es weiter gehen und seit mehr als 40 Jahren arbeite ich im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau, doch inzwischen geht es nur noch um Gewinnmaximierung und nicht um Sicherheit.

Heute hat Herr Maaßen gewarnt, dass es eine Cyperbetrohung gibt und es liegt auch an uns als Programmierer und Entwickler dagegen zusteuern, darum ging es mir.
 Keiner darf sich verstecken und sagen / schreiben ich kann ja eh nichts machen. Klar können wir, wenn man nachdenkt und eben nicht alles was technisch möglich ist wegen dem Umsatz verkauft.
Aufklärung hat uns schon als Kids wichtige und hilfreiche Informationen gegeben. 


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Mai 2018)

> Wider Erwartung schreibt Mann und Frau ohne e.
> Kann es sein, dass es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen Massenmarkt und Industrie?



Ja, mit so einer Antwort habe ich schon gerechnet, danke für die Korrektur.



> Stimmt, wenn man keine sinnvolle Antwort hat, dann sollte man einfach still sein.
> Aber heute morgen habe in ich Braunschweig nachgefragt ob und welche Firmen Fernzugriff auf Maschinen und Anlagen  haben.
> Stimmt,  wenn notwendig wird lokal eine Steuerung mit dem Netz  verbunden. Aber  nur in Ausnahmen und nur bei sehr, sehr wenigen  Lieferanten.
> Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere  macht ihr Anlagen für Molkereien,"sinniere".
> Komisch ich habe bei keinem der Autobastler eine Molkereianlage gesehen.



Wir fertigen Abfüllanlagen, Be- und Entpallettierer,
Verpackungsmaschinen und zeitweise auch Sondermaschinen ( Fertigungs-AG´s, EOL Messanlagen ) für
Webasto, VW, Porsche, Magna Steyr. Bis auf die primitiven Montage-AG´s haben so gut wie alle einen
Fernzugriff.

Danke für die Info, dass da doch tatsächlich Fernzugriffe vorhanden sind.

Meine Frage aus #68 bleibt wohl für immer unbeantwortet.



> Stimmt, wenn man keine sinnvolle Antwort hat, dann sollte man einfach still sein.


Stimmt


----------



## vollmi (14 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> @vollmi
> Ich denke die soziale Ungerechtigkeit wird irgend wann uns fürchterlich auf die Füße fallen.



Vielleicht kriegen wir ja noch vorher die Kurve.



> Warst du schon einmal in Indien? Hast du dir das Land die Menschen dort schon einmal angeschaut? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich empfehlen sich mit dem Leben dort einmal zu beschäftigen. Denn dort werden die unteren Schichten betrogen und unterdrückt und ggF sogar getötet. Mal sollte nachdenken, wenn man solch ein Statement abgibt.



Bist du des Lesens mächtig? Was an meinen Statements hat die Härte des Lebens in Indien irgendwie relativiert. Oder überhaupt irgendwas damit zu tun was du hier schreibst?
Was wechselt du eigentlich ständig die Argumentationsplätze? Bleib doch mal bei einem Thema und diskutiert das fertig als ständig Nebenschauplätze zu eröffnen.



> Und ja, ich war schon öfter in Indien und musste / konnte  mir das Leben dort anschauen.



Na und? Wen interessiert das? Was hat das mit dem derzeitigen Thema zu tun?



> Und in den Slums sah ich keinerlei Hinweise auf I 4.0, sondern nur arme Menschen. Sie profitieren ebensowenig von I 4.0 wie die Angestellten von Amazoraub.
> Klar muss es weiter gehen und seit mehr als 40 Jahren arbeite ich im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau, doch inzwischen geht es nur noch um Gewinnmaximierung und nicht um Sicherheit.



Das Thema war Industrie 4.0 und wie sie uns beeinflusst.
Wenn ich frage was für ein Notebook ich brauche um TIA drauf laufen zu lassen. Nützt mir eine Antwort wie "In Birma können sie sich kein solches Notebook leisten" so richtig überhaupt nichts. Aber glücklicherweise wüsste ich direkt wer die Antwort geschrieben hätte, täte sie in so einem Tread auftauchen.



> Heute hat Herr Maaßen gewarnt, dass es eine Cyperbetrohung gibt und es liegt auch an uns als Programmierer und Entwickler dagegen zusteuern, darum ging es mir.
> Keiner darf sich verstecken und sagen / schreiben ich kann ja eh nichts machen. Klar können wir, wenn man nachdenkt und eben nicht alles was technisch möglich ist wegen dem Umsatz verkauft.
> Aufklärung hat uns schon als Kids wichtige und hilfreiche Informationen gegeben.



Cyberbedrohung schreibt man übrigens mit d!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Wider Erwartung schreibt Mann und Frau ohne e.
> Kann es sein, dass es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen Massenmarkt und Industrie ?
> 
> ....




Der Hammer... und das schreibt der Rechtschreib- und Grammatikverbieger vor dem Herrn    *ROFL*

Make my day ....


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bike, mein letzter Anlauf für dich. Hier  deine Aussagen bezüglich meiner Aussage, dass wir Fernwartung einsetzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann keine Frage erkennen. Also auch wenn die Satzzeichen ggF falsch gesetzt wurden.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Hammer... und das schreibt der Rechtschreib- und Grammatikverbieger vor dem Herrn    *ROFL*
> 
> Make my day ....


Warum habe ich erwartet, dass von dir etwas sinnvolles kommt?
Ist das Problem von dir geographisch bestimmt? Nicht jeder kann in Bayern glücklich wohnen.  

@vollmi:
wer hat denn von Indien angefangen? 
Ich habe nur auf deine etwas sinnfreie Äußerung geantwortet, war mein Fehler, dass ich auf diesen Quatsch geantwortet habe, stimmt (mea culpa, mea maxima culpa)
Was soll in Birma TIA? Die brauchen etwas das funktioniert.
Und wegen Cyberbedrohung: es passt zur Mentalität sich einfach wegzuducken, nachdenken kostet ja Zeit und Energie.
Wenn man weiß, dass etwas in die Buxen geht und nichts tut dann zeugt es von Dummheit.

Zum Hinweis ich schweife vom Thema ab:
Ich stelle immer wieder verschiedene Fragen und versuche zu verstehen warum I 4.0 DIE Lösung sein soll. 
 Das ist nicht die Lösung sondern das Problem, weil eben die Sicherheit auf der Strecke bleibt / geblieben ist.
Leider konnte mir noch niemand erklären wie die Sicherheit erreicht werden kann bzw was gemacht wird um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen.

Euer Gesicht möchte ich sehen, wenn der Strom und das Wasser wegbleibt, weil jemand im Netz gespielt hat. 
Es ist doch die Aufgabe der Entwickler, Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer sich um Sicherheit zu kümmern. 
Aber es ist eben einfacher zu sagen / schreiben: geht mich nichts an und die Anderen sind Schuld.

Mein Resümee ist, dass man was Neues / Anderes machen will und nur um viel Geld zu verdienen werden die Randbedingungen nicht beachtet. 
Fast hätte ich das Wort beginnend mit Sch und endend mit e geschrieben.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (14 Mai 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Lösung sondern das Problem, weil eben die Sicherheit auf der Strecke bleibt / geblieben ist.
> Leider konnte mir noch niemand erklären wie die Sicherheit erreicht werden kann bzw was gemacht wird um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen.
> 
> ...
> ...



Wie wird die Sicherheit erhöht?
Wir verstehen I4.0 so, dass es eben nur gemeinsam funktioniert.
Also alle an einen Tisch und klare Schnittstellen definieren.
Netzwerksicherheit hat nichts beim SPSler verloren. Wir verstehen einfach zu wenig davon.
Also gehört ein Netzwerkexperte ins Team, der sich um Kommunikation und Sicherheit kümmert.
Eigentlich das selbe Spiel wie bei Maschinensicherheit. Die funktioniert auch nur im Dialog mit den Mechanikern.
So gesehen ist die Haltung "Es geht mich nichts an" genau richtig. Ich berechne auch nicht die Tragkraft von Stahlträgern.
Nichts anderes als die Umsetzung des Leitsatzes: Für jede Aufgabe das geeignete Werkzeug nehmen".
Für Netzwerk-Security bin ich eben das falsche Tool.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## FvE (15 Mai 2018)

Genau so ist das.
Ein IT-Fachmann wird daran scheitern, die Software für eine Maschine zu programmieren, deren Funktionen er gar nicht kennt.
Nicht jeder kann alles können.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Mai 2018)

Einen 100 %igen Grad an Sicherheit wird es nie geben. Man kann maximal versuchen, das Eindringen in irgendwelche Systeme, zu erschweren. Aber deshalb gleich das Große und Ganze in Frage stellen? Man schläft ja auch nicht freiwillig unter einer Brücke, nur weil es dort keine Türen gibt und somit niemand irgendwo einbrechen kann.

Fortschritt war, ist und bleibt immer Fluch und Segen zugleich.


----------



## Chräshe (15 Mai 2018)

Netzwerksicherheit muss nicht zwingend in der SPS realisiert sein. Aber für die SPS muss es zur Fernwartung etwas einfaches und sicheres geben. 

  Ich finde es ein Unding, wenn für das einrichten einer Fernwartung ein zusätzlicher Spezialist notwendig wird. Für solche gewöhnlichen Dinge wünsche ich mir technische Lösungen, die mir die Konfiguration zum größten Teil abnehmen. 

Von 2012!



Chräshe schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eine „Blackbox“ mit einer Leitung ins Internet und einer Leitung an die Steuerung. Einzustellen ist nur der Name wie z.B „Lieblingskunde_4711_Entenhausen“ und das Passwort z.B „XY0815“. Dann will ich mit der Steuerung verbunden sein, wie mit meinem Profinet-Kabel wenn ich direkt daneben sitze…



Geben tut es inzwischen einiges:
VPN Industrie- Fernwartungsrouter von  eWON, mb Connect Line, Delta Logic, PCE; ...
Ein Blick in das Handbuch offenbart aber in der Regel, dass man sich doch etwas intensiver damit beschäftigen muss.

Am einfachsten ist mir bisher die Einrichtung mit TeamViewer gefallen, wenn auf beiden Seiten ein PC zur Verfügung war.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Netzwerksicherheit muss nicht zwingend in der SPS realisiert sein. Aber für die SPS muss es zur Fernwartung etwas einfaches und sicheres geben.
> 
> Ich finde es ein Unding, wenn für das einrichten einer Fernwartung ein zusätzlicher Spezialist notwendig wird. Für solche gewöhnlichen Dinge wünsche ich mir technische Lösungen, die mir die Konfiguration zum größten Teil abnehmen.
> 
> ...



So etwas gab es schon mal, ein TS-Adapter Analog, das hat man einfach den Kunden geschickt,
der hat es in die Fax-Steckdose gesteckt (damit sein Telefon aktiv bleibt), die andere Seite auf die
MPI-Buchse, man hat eine Telefon Nr. bekommen und war Online. Das waren noch schöne Zeiten,
langsam aber einfach.

Team Viewer nutze ich auch, ist in etwa gleich einfach.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Mai 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist mir bisher die Einrichtung mit TeamViewer gefallen, wenn auf beiden Seiten ein PC zur Verfügung war.


Mit IT-Sicherheit hat dies aber mal absolut gar nichts mehr zu tun - einfach? Ja. Sicher? Nope.

Leider ist es heutzutage nun einmal in den meisten Fällen so, dass sich auf einmal Elektrotechniker mit IP-Adressen und Ports herumschlagen müssen und umgekehrt IT-ler den gesamten Produktionsprozess kennen müssen. Ein Tischler bekommt einen schwedischen Möbelbausatz bestimmt auch schneller zusammengebaut als der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher, aber ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist es nicht. Man muss sich - wie mit allen "neuen" Dingen - einfach auch einmal damit beschäftigen. Und wenn ich das nicht kann, will, darf oder whatever, ja dann muss halt der "Spezialist" her.

Richte ein zweimal eine Fernwartung ein, dann läuft das beim dritten mal schon intuitiv - egal, welchen Hersteller man wählt. Und mit entsprechenden Schnellstart-Assistenten, die einen durch die Konfiguration führen bzw. bei dem man nur 3 Parameter eingeben muss sollte das doch wohl jeder etwas technisch versierte hinbekommen.


----------



## vollmi (15 Mai 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas gab es schon mal, ein TS-Adapter Analog, das hat man einfach den Kunden geschickt,
> der hat es in die Fax-Steckdose gesteckt (damit sein Telefon aktiv bleibt), die andere Seite auf die
> MPI-Buchse, man hat eine Telefon Nr. bekommen und war Online. Das waren noch schöne Zeiten,
> langsam aber einfach.



Das gibts immernoch. Von den üblichen Verdächtigen. Ich habe z.B. einige Sätze Secomea Fernwartungsrouter und Deltalogic Netlinks. Die Pakete schicke ich zusammen zu den Kunden, einer davon schwirrt auch immer in den Emiraten rum. Da stecken sie dann eine entsperrte Simkarte rein und stecken dann den Router und bei älteren Anlagen den Netlink dazu. Rufen mich an sobald bereit und ich kann reinsehen. Eine Mögliche Sicherheitslücke gibts so, nur in der Zeit in der der Techniker vor Ort den Router einsteckt. 
Und Fernwarten kann ich von der S5 bis zur S7-1500er alle Teile. Ich kann auch ein Serielles Kabel an den Router anschliessen und per Telnet älteste Anlagen untersuchen. 
Diese Pakete ersparen mir Hunderte Reisestunden und senken die Reaktionszeit ebenfalls enorm.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Richte ein zweimal eine Fernwartung ein, dann läuft das beim dritten mal schon intuitiv - egal, welchen Hersteller man wählt. Und mit entsprechenden Schnellstart-Assistenten, die einen durch die Konfiguration führen bzw. bei dem man nur 3 Parameter eingeben muss sollte das doch wohl jeder etwas technisch versierte hinbekommen.



Da möchte ich aber mal so richtig wieder sprechen, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung,
weil wir in unserer Firma schon eine Vielzahl von Geräten ausgetestet haben.
Es ist immer kompliziert, nicht einer hat eine Einfache intuitive Parametriersoftware
oder eine vernünftige Betriebsanleitung. Fast jedes mal hast du das Telefon in der
Hand und rufst den Support an. 

Hast du es doch hinbekommen, das du alles richtig eingestellt hast, kommt es vor
das dir der Kunde, an den dann die Fernwartung verkauft wurde, das Ding vor Ort
nicht ins Netz bekommt, weil sich ein IT'ler Querstellt, wenn vorhanden, weil ihn dieses
Gerät nicht geheuer ist. Wenn nicht vorhanden, passt die vom Kunden mitgeteilte IP-Adresse
nicht ... Irgend etwas ist immer. 

In der Regel fährst du dann zur Fernwartung um beim Kunden die Fernwartung einzurichten.


PS. die besten Router waren immer die Notebooks mit Team Viewer drauf.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Mai 2018)

@vollmi: Mit SIM-Karte ist es natürlich die einfachste Variante, da man sich das von Helmut angesprochene Ärgernis mit der Kunden-IT spart.

@Helmut: Als ich unsere Router noch bei Deltalogic verkauft habe, war es mit dem Portal echt ein bisschen komplexer, was die Konfiguration angeht, da gebe ich dir absolut recht. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Gerade bei den Mobilfunkroutern: PIN der SIM eingeben, APN eintragen und dem Router eine lokale IP-Adresse verpassen und schon zieht er sich automatisch die Konfiguration vom Portal. Bei TV musste auch erstmal die Zugangsdaten eingeben, um drauf zu kommen. Und eine IP-Adresse braucht auch der Vor-Ort-Laptop mit TV drauf. Der Aufwand für die IT beim Kunden ist genau der gleiche, nur dass TeamViewer über einen Standardport kommuniziert, der eh durch die IT schon von außen freigegeben ist. Ob dies so sicher ist bzw. vom Kunden gewünscht, dass man sich an der IT "vorbeischleicht"??

Und meine persönliche Meinung:
Ein ITler (meinetwegen noch studierter Informatiker), der lieber auf TV setzt, weil er es kennt, anstatt sich mit sicheren in Deutschland hergestellten und teilweise vom BSI abgesegneten Geräten auseinanderzusetzen, hat meines Erachtens nach die volle Punktlandung in Sachen Jobverfehlung erzielt.

TV hat ganz sicher seine Daseins-Berechtigung und ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur ging es hier in dem Thread ja auch um das Thema IT-Sicherheit. Und diese in einem Satz mit TV zu nennen halte ich für mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Nur ging es hier in dem Thread ja auch um das Thema IT-Sicherheit.



Eigentlich ging es um I4.0, sind aber Mittlerweile bei Alexa, Automobilindustrie, Fernwartung
zwischen Lipperland und Bangladesch gelandet, hin und wieder haben wir dann mal wieder eine
Märchenstunde.


----------



## Chräshe (15 Mai 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> TV hat ganz sicher seine Daseins-Berechtigung und ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur ging es hier in dem Thread ja auch um das Thema IT-Sicherheit. Und diese in einem Satz mit TV zu nennen halte ich für mehr als fragwürdig.



Wo liegt deiner Meinung nach das Problem beim TeamViewer?
Was ist hier elementar unsicherer im Vergleich zu den Fernwartungsroutern?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Nur ging es hier in dem Thread ja auch um das Thema IT-Sicherheit. Und diese in einem Satz mit TV zu nennen halte ich für mehr als fragwürdig.



100% ACK
TV ist bei uns auf der Blacklist.
Beim Versuch TV zu installieren oder zu starten, gibt es richtig Ärger


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Mai 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Wo liegt deiner Meinung nach das Problem beim TeamViewer?
> Was ist hier elementar unsicherer im Vergleich zu den Fernwartungsroutern?




Ich hatte mit Teamviewer jetzt einen interessanten Fall. Ich kam von aussen nicht auf den Firmenrechner. Der Firmenrechner kam aber auf mein Laptop und dann kann man beim Teamviewer die Blickrichtung umdrehen. Der Firmenrechner musste also erstmal bei mir auf Notebook schauen. Dann ging es ohne Problem. 
Sicherer geht doch nicht mehr, oder ?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Mai 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Wo liegt deiner Meinung nach das Problem beim TeamViewer?
> Was ist hier elementar unsicherer im Vergleich zu den Fernwartungsroutern?



1. Wenn der TCP/UDP-Port 5938 nicht explizit in der Firewall des Endkunden freigeschaltet ist, versucht TV automatisch den Verbindungsaufbau über Port 443 bzw. Port 80. Da insbesondere die letzten beiden Ports für das allgemeine Geschäftsgebaren erforderlich ist, wird dieser in der Firewall nicht gesperrt sein. Man könnte jetzt einfach an der Endkunden-IT vorbei eine Verbindung aufbauen - ob die IT das zulässt oder eben nicht. Beispiel: IT sagt: "Fernzugriff gibt es nicht" / Endkunde sagt seinem Maschinenbauer: "Ach, lass den mal labern. Wart kurz, ich häng eben meinen Laptop an die Anlage, dann kannst du per TV drauf". Ich weiß, dass selbst einige Routerhersteller ihren VPN-Tunnel über diese beiden Ports aufbauen und nennen es dann "Firewall-freundlich". Für mich liest sich das so: Ich breche irgendwo ein und hinterlasse keine Spuren.

2. Als PC-Fernsteuerungs-Software benötige ich vor Ort immer einen PC mit den entsprechenden Software-Lizenzen. Das TIA und Co. nur sperrlich auf einem 0815-Geiz-ist-Geil-Laptop laufen brauche ich hier wohl kaum erwähnen. Ergo benötige ich einen leistungsstarken Rechner + die Lizenzen. Wird dann auch schnell 4-stellig. Wozu brauch ich das, wenn ich doch alle Lizenzen auf meinem Service-Notebook habe, von dem aus ich zugreifen möchte und ein Router lediglich das verlängerte Netzwerkkabel darstellt? Ok, ist jetzt eher ein kommerzieller Punkt, aber trotzdem sollte man sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

3. Habe es schon in vielen Betrieben gesehen, dass die Zugangsdaten (Benutzername & Passwort) für TV direkt neben dem PC auf nem Zettel dick in Edding geschrieben stehen. Bei OpenVPN habe ich wenigstens noch ein Zertifikat, dass für entsprechende Sicherheit sorgt.

4. Eben weil TV so leicht zu bedienen ist, kann halt auch jeder Depp irgendeinen Scheiß an der Anlage fabrizieren. Da ist es manchmal gar nicht verkehrt, wenn man auch das Know-How betreffende Hürden einbaut, indem man vernünftige, auf Sicherheit ausgelegte Geräte verwendet, die eben nicht jeder bedienen oder konfigurieren kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> 2. Als PC-Fernsteuerungs-Software benötige ich vor Ort immer einen PC mit den entsprechenden Software-Lizenzen. Das TIA und Co. nur sperrlich auf einem 0815-Geiz-ist-Geil-Laptop laufen brauche ich hier wohl kaum erwähnen. Ergo benötige ich einen leistungsstarken Rechner + die Lizenzen. Wird dann auch schnell 4-stellig. Wozu brauch ich das, wenn ich doch alle Lizenzen auf meinem Service-Notebook habe, von dem aus ich zugreifen möchte und ein Router lediglich das verlängerte Netzwerkkabel darstellt? Ok, ist jetzt eher ein kommerzieller Punkt, aber trotzdem sollte man sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.



Nein das brauchst du nicht, es ist schön wenn du das hast, aber man kann auch einfach einen Geiz ist Geil Notebook als Router nutzen
ähnlich wie die Komponenten die du verkaufst.


----------



## vollmi (15 Mai 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nein das brauchst du nicht, es ist schön wenn du das hast, aber man kann auch einfach einen Geiz ist Geil Notebook als Router nutzen
> ähnlich wie die Komponenten die du verkaufst.



Ehrlichgesagt habe ich das mit Teamviewer auch schon ausprobiert. Die VPN funktion. Bisher ist es mir aber nur gelungen damit ein VPN zwischen meinem Servicenotebook und dem PC Vor Ort aufzubauen. So irgendwas auf die vom PC-VorORT erreichbare CPU zu laden, ist mir bisher nicht gelungen. 

Das wäre mal ne nette FAQ fürs Forum wie man Teamviewer entsprechend zu solchen Manövern überredet.


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> 1. Wenn der TCP/UDP-Port 5938 nicht explizit in der Firewall des Endkunden freigeschaltet ist, versucht TV automatisch den Verbindungsaufbau über Port 443 bzw. Port 80. Da insbesondere die letzten beiden Ports für das allgemeine Geschäftsgebaren erforderlich ist, wird dieser in der Firewall nicht gesperrt sein. Man könnte jetzt einfach an der Endkunden-IT vorbei eine Verbindung aufbauen - ob die IT das zulässt oder eben nicht. Beispiel: IT sagt: "Fernzugriff gibt es nicht" / Endkunde sagt seinem Maschinenbauer: "Ach, lass den mal labern. Wart kurz, ich häng eben meinen Laptop an die Anlage, dann kannst du per TV drauf". Ich weiß, dass selbst einige Routerhersteller ihren VPN-Tunnel über diese beiden Ports aufbauen und nennen es dann "Firewall-freundlich". Für mich liest sich das so: Ich breche irgendwo ein und hinterlasse keine Spuren.



Das hat aber erst einmal nichts mit Sicher/Unsicher zu tun. Hieße ja, alle Netze mit offenen Ports sind unsicher...



Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> 2. Als PC-Fernsteuerungs-Software benötige ich vor Ort immer einen PC mit den entsprechenden Software-Lizenzen. Das TIA und Co. nur sperrlich auf einem 0815-Geiz-ist-Geil-Laptop laufen brauche ich hier wohl kaum erwähnen. Ergo benötige ich einen leistungsstarken Rechner + die Lizenzen. Wird dann auch schnell 4-stellig. Wozu brauch ich das, wenn ich doch alle Lizenzen auf meinem Service-Notebook habe, von dem aus ich zugreifen möchte und ein Router lediglich das verlängerte Netzwerkkabel darstellt? Ok, ist jetzt eher ein kommerzieller Punkt, aber trotzdem sollte man sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.



Nö, das stimt nicht. Man kann auch TV mit VPN installieren und dann über diesen PC auf die SPS. Ganz ohne Step7 auf dem "Gast"-PC!



Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> 3. Habe es schon in vielen Betrieben gesehen, dass die Zugangsdaten (Benutzername & Passwort) für TV direkt neben dem PC auf nem Zettel dick in Edding geschrieben stehen. Bei OpenVPN habe ich wenigstens noch ein Zertifikat, dass für entsprechende Sicherheit sorgt.



Mag sein, aber da ist, wie so oft, das Sicherheitsproblem an anderer Stelle zu suchen.




Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> 4. Eben weil TV so leicht zu bedienen ist, kann halt auch jeder Depp irgendeinen Scheiß an der Anlage fabrizieren. Da ist es manchmal gar nicht verkehrt, wenn man auch das Know-How betreffende Hürden einbaut, indem man vernünftige, auf Sicherheit ausgelegte Geräte verwendet, die eben nicht jeder bedienen oder konfigurieren kann.



Na ja, das ist wirklich ein sehr schwaches Argument!
Trifft ja i.Ü. auch auf Geheimhaltung von Code zu, statt diesen zu veröffentlichen damit auf Schwachstellen testen zu lassen. 


Ich persönlich finde ebenfalls an TV nichts schlechtes.
Allerdings .... Wie immer muß auch hier jeder Nutzer wenigstens rudimentäre Sicherheitsregeln beachten.

Ein Kunde von mir hat überall auf der Welt Werke, die IT sitzt in Indien. Es ist einfach unmöglich, dort irgendwie einen Zugang zu bekommen, die bürokratischen Hürden sind gigantisch.
Dafür kann aber mein Ansprechpartner vor Ort Teamviewer installieren und auch selbst starten. So hat er unter Kontrolle, was passiert. Zusätzlich, muß er, bevor er "rauskommt", seinen Nutzernamen und Passwort angeben, ansonsten gibt der Proxy das Ganze nicht frei. Immerhin, so wird auch ihm bewußt, daß er zumindest in der Verantwortung steht.
Ich finde die Lösung nicht schlecht, ein einfach zu parametrierender Zugang per LTE wäre auch schick, aber den hab ich noch ich nicht wirklich gefunden.


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt habe ich das mit Teamviewer auch schon ausprobiert. Die VPN funktion. Bisher ist es mir aber nur gelungen damit ein VPN zwischen meinem Servicenotebook und dem PC Vor Ort aufzubauen. So irgendwas auf die vom PC-VorORT erreichbare CPU zu laden, ist mir bisher nicht gelungen.
> 
> Das wäre mal ne nette FAQ fürs Forum wie man Teamviewer entsprechend zu solchen Manövern überredet.



Ich glaube, dazu gabs schon was im Forum. (Von JesperMP?)

Dazu muß man in der SPS die IP des PC als Router hinterlegen und per add route eine Route von der PC-IP zur VPN-IP legen.
Außerdem muß auf dem PC "Routing und RAS" als Dienst gestartet werden, falls das nicht eh schon läuft.


----------



## vollmi (15 Mai 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dazu gabs schon was im Forum. (Von JesperMP?)
> 
> Dazu muß man in der SPS die IP des PC als Router hinterlegen und per add route eine Route von der PC-IP zur VPN-IP legen.
> Außerdem muß auf dem PC "Routing und RAS" als Dienst gestartet werden, falls das nicht eh schon läuft.



Achso. Ja da bin ich wohl von den Fernwartungsroutern verwöhnt, die funktionieren ohne das man bei den Geräten im Netzwerk irgendwelche Gateways oder Router eintragen muss.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Mai 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das hat aber erst einmal nichts mit Sicher/Unsicher zu tun. Hieße ja, alle Netze mit offenen Ports sind unsicher...


Nicht alle Netze mit offenen Ports, sondern alle Netze mit offenen Standardports... EINGEHEND. Selbstverständlich ist jedes Gerät, was sich im Internet befindet vor Angriffen ungeschützt und somit unsicher. Ansonsten könnte man sich den ganzen VPN-Kram ja auch sparen.



Ralle schrieb:


> Nö, das stimt nicht. Man kann auch TV mit VPN installieren und dann über diesen PC auf die SPS. Ganz ohne Step7 auf dem "Gast"-PC!


Ok, diese Funktion war mir unbekannt. 



Ralle schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber da ist, wie so oft, das Sicherheitsproblem an anderer Stelle zu suchen.


Das stimmt natürlich.



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ebenfalls an TV nichts schlechtes.


Ich finde TV auch nicht schlecht, nutze es sogar privat. ^^ Nur muss man sich halt über einige Dinge im Klaren sein, erst recht, wenn hier das Thema Sicherheit so hoch skaliert betrachtet wird.



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich finde die Lösung nicht schlecht, ein einfach zu parametrierender Zugang per LTE wäre auch schick, aber den hab ich noch ich nicht wirklich gefunden.


Dann solltest du mir einmal 60 Minuten deiner Zeit schenken, dann zeig ich dir einmal wie einfach das gehen kann. ;-) Sofern du kein pauschaler Verfechter von VPN-Portalen bist.



Ralle schrieb:


> Dazu muß man in der SPS die IP des PC als Router hinterlegen und per add route eine Route von der PC-IP zur VPN-IP legen.
> Außerdem muß auf dem PC "Routing und RAS" als Dienst gestartet werden, falls das nicht eh schon läuft.


Wo wir dann wieder beim Thema "einfach" wären... ;-)


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2018)

@Sven, Vollmi

Stimmt, ganz einfach ist das auch nicht.
Ich hab 3 Bilder in einem Verzeichnis auf dem Desktop, da bekomm ich auuch nach 6 Monaten alles wieder gebacken.


----------



## hucki (15 Mai 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 Bilder in einem Verzeichnis auf dem Desktop, da bekomm ich auuch nach 6 Monaten alles wieder gebacken.


Die hätten jetzt einige andere bestimmt auch gern ...


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2018)

Hier mal was Neues zu "Industrie 4.0". Braucht es das wirklich alles oder ist das insgesamt nur ein neues Modell um Geld zu schürfen? Ich bin irgendwie sehr unsicher. Besonders diese ganze Cloud-Dingens, meinen die wirklich, damit wird dann schneller, *billiger* und besser produziert? Ist das so? Die ganze Safety-Entwicklung hat ja irgendwie auch gezeigt, es wird zwar pseudosicherer, aber auch wesentlich teurer und zeitaufwendiger.
Pseudosicher meine ich nur, weil wir früher auch schon sichere Anlagen gebaut haben, aber eben nur mit einfachen Schützen, die halt kaputt gehen können. Eine dadurch unsicher Anlage habe ich in 30 Jahren nicht gesehen, aber na gut. 

http://www.xing-news.com/reader/news/articles/1899862?


----------



## da_kine (7 Dezember 2018)

So funktioniert halt einfach unsere Wirtschaft. Wir sind auf Wachstum, Produktivitäts- und Qualitätssteigerung angewiesen.
Wachstum kann man durch zwei Wege erreichen:
1. Steigerung des Ausstoßes
2. Effektivere Nutzung vorhandener Ressourcen

Da Variante eins relativ schnell an ökonomische und ökologische Grenzen stößt ( Platz für Maschinen, Verfügbare Arbeitskräfte, Umweltbelastung durch Rohstoffaubbau, Rohstoffe ) ist es besser und meist sinnvoller an der zweiten Schraube zu drehen. Hier kann man versuchen seine Produktionsprozesse zu verbessern in dem man Daten Analysiert die sowieso vorhanden sind. In jeder Produktion ist am Ende des Prozesses eine Qualitätskontrolle die entscheidet ob das Produkt an den Kunden übergeben wird oder nicht. Es erfolgt hier meist nur eine Gut / Schlecht Analyse anhand bestimmter Kriterien. Fällt das Produkt durch wandert es meist in den Müll und die Erkenntnisse die man daraus gewinnen könnte um den Prozess zu verbessern meist gleich mit. Würden diese Daten Automatisch erfasst, man könnte sie mit anderen Daten aus dem Produktionsablauf in Verbindung bringen. Die Datenanalyse zu Automatisieren ist nur die logische Konsequenz der automatischen Datensammlung. Es ist halt ganz einfach nicht möglich alle erhobenen Daten von Menschen analysieren zu lassen. Die aufbereiteten Daten müssen dann aber wieder von Menschen ausgewertet werden. Der Algorithmus kann zwar entscheiden ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist, aber die Kriterien zu bewerten und festzulegen nach welchen Punkten etwas gut oder schlecht ist kann nur der Mensch. Durch die Prozessverbesserungen die aus der Datenanalyse hervorgehen kann somit bei gleichem Ressourceneinsatz eine gesteigerte Produktivität erreicht werden. Dadurch wird das Produkt zwar nicht *billiger* aber günstiger in der Produktion.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hier mal was Neues zu "Industrie 4.0". Braucht es das wirklich alles oder ist das insgesamt nur ein neues Modell um Geld zu schürfen? Ich bin irgendwie sehr unsicher. Besonders diese ganze Cloud-Dingens, meinen die wirklich, damit wird dann schneller, *billiger* und besser produziert? Ist das so?



Ganz klar ist I4.0 ein Modell um Geld zu schürfen.
Man sieht es eigentlich auch ganz deutlich an der Marketingstrategie.
Früher wurden Innovationen von den Vertrieblern den Fachabteilungen vorgestellt.
Das I4.0-Gedöns wird dem Management vorgestellt und das reicht es dann an die Fahabteilungen weiter.
Oftmals gleich mit der Aufforderung: "Das will ich haben".
Da die Cloud dummerweise Internet braucht und somit riesen Löcher in der IT-Securtity aufreisst, kommt jetzt Edge-Computing und Local-Cloud.
Nur schaut man sich 90% der Lösungen an, dann kannst diese schon seit 20 Jahren mit WinCC, Wonderware oder sonstigen Scada-Systemen abdecken.
 Hauptproblem beim Thema I4.0 ist - meines Erachtens - eigentlich die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen und die Lösungen zu finden, die zu vernünftigen Kosten einen Mehrwert bringen.
Man KANN mit I4.0 besser und billiger produzieren, aber das erfordert sehr viel Wissen über die beteiligten Maschinen, Prozesse und Anforderungen.
Wir machen viel in der Richtung und haben aber auch schon einiges an Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## M-Ott (10 Dezember 2018)

Wir reden beim Thema Industrie 4.0 meiner Meinung nach überwiegend von altem Wein in neuen Schläuchen.
Um ein Beispiel aus dem Artikel aufzugreifen: Maschinen unentgeltlich zur Verfügung zu stellen und die Nutzung abzurechnen, wurde bei uns schon vor Jahren gemacht. Irgendwann wurde das ganze wieder eingestellt, weil die Kunden damals noch nicht freiwillig ihre gesamte Netzwerksicherheit über Bord geworfen haben, sobald irgendein Vertriebler die Wörter "Cloud" oder "Internet Of Things" in den Raum geworfen hat. Es ist noch gar nicht so lang her, dass ich bei einem Kunden den Fernzugriff auf die SPS zur Diagnose mit einem 56k Modem hergestellt habe, weil der Kunde sagte, er lässt nichts und niemanden auf seine Server. Heute sind da plötzlich alle offen für alles, in zweierlei Hinsicht.
Alleine die Tatsache, dass Industrie 4.0 ein künstlich geschaffener Begriff der Industrie und Bundesregierung ist, zeigt doch schon, dass es nur eine Worthülse ist. Letztendlich ist Industrie 4.0 nur ein extrem schwammiger Begriff für eine Entwicklung, die schon lange Fahrt aufgenommen hatte, bevor der Begriff geschaffen wurde, aber Industrie 4.0 klingt ja einfach toll, da muss man dabei sein.
Ich habe hier im Forum mal den tollen Satz gelesen: "Industrie 4.0 ist wie Sex unter Teenagern: Jeder denkt der andere macht's, aber keiner weiß wie's wirklich geht." Das trifft es eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> weil die Kunden damals noch nicht freiwillig ihre gesamte Netzwerksicherheit über Bord geworfen haben, sobald irgendein Vertriebler die Wörter "Cloud" oder "Internet Of Things" in den Raum geworfen hat. Es ist noch gar nicht so lang her, dass ich bei einem Kunden den Fernzugriff auf die SPS zur Diagnose mit einem 56k Modem hergestellt habe, weil der Kunde sagte, er lässt nichts und niemanden auf seine Server. Heute sind da plötzlich alle offen für alles, in zweierlei Hinsicht.



Es soll ja noch jetzt irgendwelche Leute geben, die glauben das ihr selbst verwaltete Server sicherer ist als eine Cloud Lössung.


----------



## M-Ott (10 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es soll ja noch jetzt irgendwelche Leute geben, die glauben das ihr selbst verwaltete Server sicherer ist als eine Cloud Lössung.


Das liegt aber nur daran, dass sie noch nicht lange genug von irgendwelchen Vertrieblern bequatscht wurden.


----------



## Captain Future (10 Dezember 2018)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hier mal was Neues zu "Industrie 4.0". Braucht es das wirklich alles oder ist das insgesamt nur ein neues Modell um Geld zu schürfen? Ich bin irgendwie sehr unsicher. Besonders diese ganze Cloud-Dingens, meinen die wirklich, damit wird dann schneller, *billiger* und besser produziert? Ist das so? Die ganze Safety-Entwicklung hat ja irgendwie auch gezeigt, es wird zwar pseudosicherer, aber auch wesentlich teurer und zeitaufwendiger.
> Pseudosicher meine ich nur, weil wir früher auch schon sichere Anlagen gebaut haben, aber eben nur mit einfachen Schützen, die halt kaputt gehen können. Eine dadurch unsicher Anlage habe ich in 30 Jahren nicht gesehen, aber na gut.
> 
> http://www.xing-news.com/reader/news/articles/1899862?



Ganz deiner Meinung ... der größte Teil hat nur mit Geld zu tun.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Wir reden beim Thema Industrie 4.0 meiner Meinung nach überwiegend von altem Wein in neuen Schläuchen.



Überwiegend ja, da hast du sicherlich Recht.
Ein paar interessante Entwicklungen gibt es aber schon.
Es gibt mittlerweile richtig gute Open Source Software im I4.0- / IoT-Umfeld.
Ein Beispiel ist Node-Red. Und mittlerweile ist auch die Akzeptanz da, solche Software einzusetzen.
Auch ganz interessant für unsere Themen sind Time-Series-Datenbanken. 

Es ist ganz interessant, wenn man die Hersteller von achso innovativen I4.0-Lösungen bittet die Unterschiede und Vorzüge ihrer Produkte im Vergleich zu den (meist) kostenlosen Opensource-Lösungen aufzuzeigen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2018)

> Ein paar interessante Entwicklungen gibt es aber schon.



Finde ich auch. Mir gefällt zwar nicht alles, was da so beworben wird aber vermutlich weil es mir keinen Vorteil bringt ( jemand anderem vielleicht )

 Positiv finde ich, dass mal ein bisschen frischer Wind durch die Branche weht und von den hunderten vorgestellten Lösungen doch die eine
oder andere interessante dabei ist. Wie du schon schreibst, NodeRed oder CloudServices zur Datenanalyse über Dienstleister.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> CloudServices zur Datenanalyse über Dienstleister.



Da klafft aber auch die Lücke zwischen Marketing und Realität.
Wenn du hier wirklich einen Vorteil daraus schöpfen willst, brauchst du soviel Prozess-KnowHow, dass die eigentliche Analyse wieder der kleinste Part ist.
Wenn man sich dann mal mit einem Qualitätsingenieur an einen Tisch setzt, dann stellt man da oft fest, dass die Tools zum Auswerten bereits im Haus sind 
(Richtige Big Data bzw Analytics-Projekte mal ausgenommen)

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2018)

> Wenn du hier wirklich einen Vorteil daraus schöpfen willst, brauchst du  soviel Prozess-KnowHow, dass die eigentliche Analyse wieder der kleinste  Part ist.
> Wenn man sich dann mal mit einem Qualitätsingenieur an einen Tisch  setzt, dann stellt man da oft fest, dass die Tools zum Auswerten bereits  im Haus sind :razz:
> (Richtige Big Data bzw Analytics-Projekte mal ausgenommen)



Ja, vieles kann man selber entwickeln und "Offline" arbeiten lassen. Es gibt in der Chemie/Abfüllindustrie aber vermehrt Interessenten, welche Prozessdaten
von einem externen System auswerten lassen möchten ( SAP Leonardo / IBM Watson ). Teilweise haben die Kunden konkrete und auch interessante Ideen.
Wir können uns dem nicht verschließen.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, vieles kann man selber entwickeln und "Offline" arbeiten lassen. Es gibt in der Chemie/Abfüllindustrie aber vermehrt Interessenten, welche Prozessdaten
> von einem externen System auswerten lassen möchten ( SAP Leonardo / IBM Watson ). Teilweise haben die Kunden konkrete und auch interessante Ideen.
> Wir können uns dem nicht verschließen.



Das stimmt ... Verschliessen kann man sich da nicht.
Und mit Node-Red ist das Weiterreichen der Prozesswerte mit MQTT und dem passenden "Cloud-Dialekt" auch kein Akt.


----------

